# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Mit der Bitte um Antwort

## Martina1701

Ich bin gerade ziemlich durcheinander.  Der neue PSA Wert meines Vaters ist da. 0,32!!
Im Dezember war er noch 0, 08. 
Georg, du sagtest mir damals, ich soll nicht gleich panisch werden bei einer weiteren Steigung. Meinst du bei diesem Wert sollte man nicht doch schon reagieren? 
Der Urologe hat kein Gespräch geführt, er hat nur die Blutwerte ausgehändigt.
Danke 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Nachtrag: Testosteron wurde nicht bestimmt.

----------


## Stefan1

> Nachtrag: Testosteron wurde nicht bestimmt.


Martina, den macht mein Arzt seit 5 Jahren alle 3 Monate mit.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Stefan, ich denke auch dass er den bestimmen sollte.

----------


## Georg_

"Georg, du sagtest mir damals, ich soll nicht gleich panisch werden bei  einer weiteren Steigung. Meinst du bei diesem Wert sollte man nicht doch  schon reagieren?"

Martina,

ich weiß jetzt nicht in welchem Zusammenhang ich das damals gesagt habe, aber Panik ist bei Prostatakrebs kein guter Ratgeber. Man wird die nächsten beiden PSA Werte abwarten und dann sehen, ob man etwas unternehmen kann. Man sollte auch das Testosteron messen, das könnte man jetzt kurzfristig machen. Dann sieht man ob die Hormontherapie den Testosteronwert ausreichend senkt.

Grundsätzlich könnte man das Profakt mit einem weiteren Medikament ergänzen. Das übernimmt derzeit die Kasse aber nur, wenn Knochenmetastasen sichtbar sind. Und die Nebenwirkungen des weiteren Medikaments sind auch nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Ansonsten kann man wieder ein PSMA PET/CT machen und die vorhandenen Metastasen bestrahlen. Aber ob man bei 0,32 schon etwas sieht ist fraglich. Dann habt ihr nur den Kampf mit der Krankenkasse und müsst außerdem das PSMA PET/CT wiederholen, wenn der PSA Wert weiter gestiegen ist.

Also im Moment würde ich sagen, Testosteron messen und weitere PSA Werte abwarten.

Georg

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg, danke Stefan.
Ich werde nachher in der Praxis anrufen und einen Termin zur Blutabnahme vereinbaren. Am Besten morgen....
Meinst du Abirateron? 
Der Verdacht auf eine Knochenmetastase im BWK wurde ja geäußert,  ich weiß nicht genau ob das im CT oder MRT war. Da war der Wert noch niedriger. Ob man das wiederholen kann? Dann hätte man die Knochenmetastase bestätigt.
Das PETCt wurde damals bei der Metastase im Schambein von der Krankenkasse abgelehnt, die Cyberknife wurde dann anhand der anderen Bilder durchgeführt.  Ob das so erneut möglich wäre? 
Der nächste PSA wird lt Urologe erst im Juni bestimmt,  der Zeitraum kommt mir lange vor.
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Mit dem PSMA PET/CT hätte man u.U. noch mehr gesehen als die Metastase im Schambein. Also z.B. irgendwo an den Rippen. Da wird mit CT/MRT praktisch nicht untersucht. Aber der PSA Wert ist ja nach der Cyberknife-Bestrahlung stark gefallen, also hat es etwas gebracht. 
Knochenmetastasen stellt man - als Kassenleistung - mit einem Knochenszinitgramm fest. Dann kann man diese wieder mit SBRT bestrahlen. Mit diesen Untersuchungsmethoden, wird man aber nur einen Teil der vorhandenen Metastasen sehen. Das ist beim PSMA PET/CT nicht anders, nur sind die nicht sichtbaren Metastasen dann so klein, dass sie aktuell "nicht wichtig" sind. Es gibt auch Tumorzellen, die kein PSMA abgeben und daher nicht im PSMA PET/CT erscheinen. Das sind aber meist sehr wenige.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Martina,
also bei mir bestimmt nicht der Urologe, wann der nächste PSA gemessen wird, sondern ich gehe zu meinem Arzt und lasse messen.. Dieses Problem hatte ich aber auch schon mal mit Ärzten, die mir sagten, dann sehen wir uns wieder in 3 Monaten, das hat mir etliche Probleme gemacht. Bei steigendem PSA meiner Meinung nach  zu lang.

Ich lasse meinen PSA im Moment alle 6 Wochen messen, um zu sehen, in welcher Geschwindigkeit ein Anstieg vorhanden ist. Als mein PSA wieder gestiegen ist, habe ich bereits nach 3 Wochen und dann nach 4 Wochen wieder messen lassen um eine Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit zu ermitteln.  Mein Urologe war damit auch einverstanden, da er  eher ein umsichtiger Arzt ist.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg für diese Art Wegweiser. 
Also zunächst Testosteron bestimmen.  Wenn es noch im tiefen Bereich ist, wirkt Profact noch. Dann die Spritze weiter? Bekommen hat er sie gestern sowieso. Und ein Medikament dazu? 
Würdest du jetzt schon einen Termin zum Knochenszintigramm vereinbaren? Dann ggf. erneut Cyberknife? Ohne vorherige Änderung der Medikation?
Außerdem stellt sich mir die Frage, warum das Testosteron nicht mitbestimmt wurde. 
Ich weiß,  dass vieles durcheinander ist, aber das bin ich auch. Und nun überlege ich  wie ich dem Urologen den Wunsch nach Testosteronbestimmung darbringen, ohne dass er sich belehrt fühlt.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Reiner,  dein Post bestärkt mein Vorhaben, beim Urologen noch mal an die Tür zu klopfen.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Kann auch der Wechsel auf ein anderes Antiandrogen Erfolg bringen?

----------


## Martina1701

Verrückt alles, habe eben beim Urologen angerufen, die Sprechstundenhilfe gibt mir den Wert nicht. Mitbestimmt wurde das Testosteron wohl, warum der Wert auf dem Ausdruck fehlt, weiß sie nicht. Also hole ich jetzt meinen Vater ab, fahre ihn in die Praxis 
damit er dann den Wert bekommt ...ich melde mich dann mit dem Wert.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

So, wieder da: Testosteron < 0,45 nmol/l
Das heißt doch, dass Profact noch wirkt? Warum dann der Anstieg? Mit dem Arzt konnten wir nicht sprechen, wir wurden auf unseren Termin in 3 Monaten verwiesen.
Martina

----------


## Reiner mit E

Der Wert entspricht in etwa 0,13 ng/ml. Ich habe hier im Forum gelernt, dieser  Testosteron Wert sollte möglichst unter 0,1 ng/ml liegen. Wie ich gesehen habe hat das bisher bei Deinem Mann unter Profact noch nicht so richtig geklappt. Ich denke Georg kanns Dir noch ausführlicher erklären.

Nur am Rande, so einen Urologen hatte ich auch mal, wo man auf den nächsten Termin in 3 Monaten verwiesen wird. Hier gehts nicht um eine Erkältung , hier sollte es schon möglich sein, noch dazu wenn die Angst im Hintergrund mitspielt, den Urologen auch mal zwischendurch sprechen zu können.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Georg_

Ja, Profact wirkt noch gut. Der Wert von 0,45 nmol/l entspricht 0,13 ng/ml. Ein Wert von unter 0,2 ist ausreichend niedrig, solange man kein Abirateron ergänzt. Dann sinkt er noch tiefer. Man könnte beim nächsten Termin Abirateron ansprechen, falls der PSA Wert weiter steigt. Dafür müsste der Arzt wahrscheinlich eine Kostenübernahmeerklärung von der Krankenkasse bekommen. Das Medikament ist zu teuer, man kann nicht risikieren, dass die Kasse sich nachher weigert es zu bezahlen.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Nehme meine Aussage zurück, Profakt wirkt . Danke für die Korrektur Georg, ich nehme Zytiga, daher meine Angabe unter 0,1ng/ml.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Martina1701

Meint ihr, dass der nächste Termin in 3 Monaten ausreichend ist? 
Oder vorher schon mal zur Bildgebung in 6 Wochen vielleicht?
Gerne würden wir mit Bestrahlung noch was versuchen. Das wirkte ja schon einmal.
Danke an euch
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Wenn die Spritze noch wirkt? Woher kann denn der Anstieg kommen? Neue Metastasen?

----------


## Georg_

Der Anstieg kann auch eine Laborschwankung sein. Aber grundsätzlich muss bei 0,32 noch keine weitere Therapie eingeleitet werden. Und drei Monate kann man noch warten.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg, war gerade mit dem Hund und hatte Zeit zum Nachdenken. Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich total daneben liege. Wenn das PSA mit wenig Testosteron steigt, kann der Krebs auch ohne Nahrung wachsen. Dann wäre er doch kastrationsresistent. Dann würden doch noch andere Mittel zum Einsatz kommen? Die medikamentöse Schiene ist so umfangreich und für mich schwer zu durchschauen. 
Ich will euch nicht nerven, aber ich habe eben Angst, dass der Krebs jetzt unkontrolliert wachsen kann und in 3 Monaten dann alles viel Schlimmer ist.
Meinen Vater habe ich beruhigen können, nachdem er heute so niedergeschlagen war und nichts essen wollte. Für heute die Hauptsache....
Martina

----------


## Reiner mit E

In Eurem Fall denke ich auch, man kann 3 Monate warten. Meine Frau und ich haben uns entschieden, nach 6 Wochen messen zu lassen , aber ich bin auch schon bei einer anderen Medikation. Ob 6 Wochen oder 3 Monate , kurz vorher sind die Nerven immer angespannt. 
Und wenn Euer Urologe so eingespannt ist und Ihr keinen Termin bekommt, den PSA könnt Ihr ja zwischendurch auch beim Hausarzt messen lassen.

----------


## Martina1701

So eine große Laborschwankung wäre möglich? Angst macht der Anstieg von 0,08 auf 0.32.

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte mal eine Fehlmessung, die um 2,0 zu hoch lag. Das ist aber selten. Gegen Angst habe ich aber keine Therapieempfehlung.

----------


## Martina1701

Ach Georg, ich bin froh, dass es euch gibt. 
Danke an alle.
Martina

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Martina,

ich habe deinen Eintrag im Profil gelesen.




> Neue Baustelle: Herzinfarkt 13.07.20 Einsatz Stent


Versuche - gerade in der für die ganze Familie so unsicheren Situation - deinem Vater Zuversicht und Hoffnung zu geben. Mit dem Herzinfarkt hatte er eine für den Augenblick weit bedrohlichere Lebensgefahr zu überwinden. Und überstanden. Nebenbei, auch in den Herzkranzgefäßen laufen möglicherweise negative Entwicklungen ab, die wir nicht - wie PSA - einfach so messen können.

Soll heißen: den gesamten Körper und Psyche betrachten und behandeln.

Winfried

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Abend Winfried, danke für deine Anmerkung. Nach dem Akutereignis habe ich mich häufig gefragt, ob die Hormontherapie auch dazu beigetragen hat. Der Muskelabbau als Nebenwirkung kann doch ebenso das Herz als Muskel betreffen?
Aber das waren meine Gedanken als Laie.
Ich hoffe, dass wir den PSA durch zielgerichtete Bestrahlung noch einmal senken können. Dies scheint mir mit den geringsten Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Im Forum hier wurde uns auch der Einsatz von Abirateron empfohlen. 
Schönen Abend wünscht
Martina

----------


## W.Rellok

Guten Abend Martina,




> ...ob die Hormontherapie auch dazu beigetragen hat. Der Muskelabbau als Nebenwirkung kann doch ebenso das Herz als Muskel betreffen?


Ein Herzinfarkt ist in der Regel die Folge einer Veränderung in den Arterien im Herzmuskel, den sogenannten Koronararterien. Kommt es infolge Ablagerungen oder anderen krankhaften Wandkrankheiten zu Engstellen in den Gefäßen, wird der Blutdurchfluss immer weniger, so dass dann der Herzmuskel an einer oder mehreren Stellen zu wenig Sauerstoff bekommt. Diese sog. Stenosen können zur Folge haben, dass der Herzmuskel infarziert, nämlich ein Herzinfarkt auftritt. Damit kann das Herz weniger leisten. Der Schmerz ist oftmals unerträglich. 
Im günstigen Fall, bei schneller Hilfe kann ein Stent den Durchfluss wieder herstellen.

 Damit gilt: lieber 99 mal zu Unrecht den Notarzt 112 rufen, als einmal zu spät! 

Winfried

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Winfried, wir sind auf jeden Fall gewarnt.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Morgen, ich weiß nicht genau, wie ich meine Überlegungen formulieren soll. Wenn der PCa kastrationsresistent ist, und man nur vorhandene (sichtbare) Metastasen bestrahlt,  kann er sich doch ungehindert weiter vermehren. Der Testosteronentzug stört ihn ja nicht. Vielleicht hat der Urologe ja doch recht und lehnt Bestrahlung und Bildgebung deshalb ab.  Weil es sinnlos ist. Vielleicht wäre es anders wenn keine Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten wäre.
Schönen Tag für euch
Martina

----------


## LowRoad

> ... Vielleicht hat der Urologe ja doch recht und lehnt Bestrahlung und Bildgebung deshalb ab.  Weil es sinnlos ist. Vielleicht wäre es anders wenn keine Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten wäre...


Martine,
das ist ein momentaner viel diskutierter Sachverhalt: lohnt sich eine Metastasen gerichtete Therapie (MDT) für die Patienten, oder eher nicht? Die momentan im Forum vorherrschende Meinung ist, dass man das auch jeden Fall machen sollte, da dies die zumindest die Hormontherapie (ADT) hinauszögert. Auch sinkt der PSA Wert, manchmal deutlich, was mit abnehmender Tumormasse gedeutet wird. Weniger Tumormasse  weniger Mutationstreiber. So die Theorie. Aber wie es eben mit Theorien ist, ersetzen sie keine Fakten, und da sieht es dünn aus, beispielsweise Allen Edel *hier* versucht hat herauszufinden.

Ist eine MDT also immer nutzlos, und bloße PSA Aufhübschung, um das Gewissen zu beruhigen  denn wir sind natürlich alle völlig PSA affin? Ich weiß es nicht! Studien werden das in Zukunft weiter aufklären, auf die wir leider nicht unbedingt warten können, denn uns metastasierten PCA Patienten rennt die Zeit davon, und eine MDT, durchgeführt mit einer Strahlentherapie (RT), birgt wenig Nebenwirkungen. Also warum nicht? Wir machen es also, weil wir es können, und Hoffen, es hilft vielleicht etwas. Das würde ich momentan für akzeptabel halten, wobei man es damit nicht übertreiben sollte, denn auch wenn es immer mal wieder anders formuliert wird, man kann eine RT nicht beliebig oft wiederholen, egal mit welcher Technik!

Eine andere Situation, wo ich durchaus Defizite sehe, ist die prophylaktische Behandlung von Metastasen, wie auch dem Primärtumor, um langfristig Komplikationen, wie beispielsweise Harnverhalt, vorzubeugen. Prof. Merseburger hat neulich mal die Frage nach der besten Behandlung eines Patienten gestellt, der folgenden Status aufwies:

Medical history: no abnormalitiesSymptoms: back pain and weight loss over the last few monthsECOG PS: 1Bone scan: 8 highly suspicious areas for metastatic prostate cancer (4 on ribs, 4 on spine)CT: locally advanced prostatic mass, 2 enlarged pelvic lymph nodes (3 cm)PSA: 67 ng/mlProstate biopsy: ISUP grade group 5 (Gleason 4+5) 

Zur Auswahl stand:

ADT MonotherapieADT + Docetaxel ChemoADT + AR Pathway Inhibitor (Aka Abiraterone)ADT + RT to the prostate + systemic agent 

Wie haben die Fachleute abgestimmt?



Prof Merseburger selbst stimmte selbst für ADT+Abi mit einer Zweitwahl von ADT+Chemo ab.
Das ist wohl die aktuelle Sichtweise in den Kliniken. Ich selbst hätte ADT+Abi unbedingt mit einer RT des Primärtumors + Beckenlymphknoten ergänzt sehen wollen, um langfristige Harnwegskomplikationen zu verhindern, auch wenn sich dadurch wahrscheinlich kein Lebenszeitgewinn generieren lassen wird, und es in vielen Fällen, die relativ zeitnah versterben, unnötig gewesen wäre.

So, nun zurück zu Deiner Frage? Bildgebung wird nur gemacht, wenn es eine reelle Chance für eine sich darauf folgende Therapie mit belegten Vorteilen gibt! Natürlich spielen ökonomische Aspekte hier auch eine Rolle. Wir können nicht die Kliniken mit PCA Patienten vollstopfen, um ihnen wenig sinnvolle Therapien mit hohem Aufwand anzubieten. Das klingt etwas harsch, denn es wird uns ja von allen Seiten immer gesagt, dass man zumindest in Deutschland, die beste Behandlung ohne Rücksicht auf die Kosten bekäme. Lass Dir sagen: das ist nicht so, kann so nicht sein, das würde uns alle ruinieren. Also Du siehst, eine einfache Ja/Nein Antwort gibt es hier nicht.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für deine Antwort.  Sie ist ausführlich und ehrlich.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Bei My prostate habe ich den Bericht von Hinnerk gelesen. Das beeindruckt mich sehr. Gerne würden wir auch diesen Weg beschreiten. Dazu muss man sicher privat versichert sein? Bei unserem Versuch hier stoßen wir ja nur auf Widerstände. 
Es fällt schwer, das Ende zu akzeptieren. 
Martina

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Martina,

ich habe im Forum eine Pause eingelegt.
Aber euer Schicksal hat mich berührt.

Zunächst ein Beitrag/Podcast vom Spektrum der Wissenschaft:

https://www.spektrum.de/podcast/dete...ndlung/1848892

Ernährung, Natur, Bewegung und Psyche spielen eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle in der Krebsbehandlung.

Du bist eine sehr sehr liebevolle Tochter!

Lothsr

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Lothar, danke für deine Zeilen. 
Ich habe einfach nur Angst. Außerdem finde ich, wie andere hier auch, dass Nichtstun derzeit noch keine Alternative sein kann. Ich halte es für sinnvoll Metastasen zu bestrahlen, bevor sie Schmerzen und Komplikationen verursachen. Ich finde nur keinen Arzt der diese Meinung teilt.
Als wenn man nicht schon genug Sorgen hat. Das kennen hier sicher viele, dass mit den sprichwörtlichen Steinen im Weg. Für dich alles Gute
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Lothar, da du auch aus dem Raum Rostock kommst, kannst du uns vielleicht einen Urologen oder onkologen empfehlen? 
Danke Martina

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen Martina,

bitte lies mal das: 

http://www.med.ovgu.de/unimagdeburg_...eb-p-64636.pdf

Du könntest doch auch mit Professor Schostak Kontakt aufnehmen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Guten Morgen Martina,

ich wurde in der Rostocker UniKlinik sehr erfolgreich bestrahlt. 
Davor hatte ich auch Professor Schostak konsultiert. Aller erste Sahne!! Unbedingt da eine Zweitmeinung einholen.
Mit entscheidend für die erfolgreiche Bestrahlung war ein PSMA-MRT/CT. Damit konnte man das Rezidiv orten und gezielt bestrahlen.
Im Rahmen einer Studie nahm ich auch Metformin ein, dass die Wirkung der Bestrahlung erhöht.
Daneben hatte ich gleichzeitig mit der Bestrahlung eine Wärmetherapie und hohe Vitamin C Injektionen zweimal die Woche.

Also Prof. Schostak und vorher/nachher ein PSMA-PET/CT.

LG

Lothar

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Harald, auch Magdeburg wäre denkbar.
Am 17.04 wird der PSA erneut bestimmt, das Atztgespräch erfolgt eine Woche später. Davor haben wir Angst, wollen uns aber gut vorbereiten. Obwohl der Urologe ja nichts anderes als Abirateron vorgeschlagen hat und er meinem  Vater mit Abirateron noch 6 Monate Verlängerung gegeben hat. Es muss
Doch noch andere Möglichkeiten geben!!!
Ich hoffte auf ein anderes Hormonpräparat, welches noch wirken könnte, Bestrahlung von Metastasen, um Ein Wiederansprechen der Spritze bei geringerer Tumormasse zu ermöglichen, irgendwas......
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Reiner mit E

Wie kommt Der Urologe eigentlich auf diese 6 Monate ( Glaskugel ? ) . Auf myprostate.eu gibt es zahlreiche Betroffene welche Zytiga nehmen mit einer längeren Wirkung als 6 Monate, ich hatte hier schon von 5 Jahren Wirkung von Zytiga gelesen, leider weis ich im Moment nicht mehr wer es war. Aber ein Betroffener ist mir eingefallen, er nimmt Zytiga bereits seit 3 Jahren

https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=803&page=data

Du machst Dich nur verrückt mit der Aussage Eures Urologen. Vielleicht schaust Du mal bei myprostate.eu ob Du vergleichbare Beispiele findest.
Und nehmt mal wie von Harald und Lothar empfohlen Kontakt mit einem sehr guten Arzt auf.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Reiner. Das werden wir tun, wenn in drei Wochen der nächste neue PSA Wert vorliegt. Mit Sicherheit eine böse Überraschung....
Martina

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Danke Reiner. Das werden wir tun, wenn in drei Wochen der nächste neue PSA Wert vorliegt. Mit Sicherheit eine böse Überraschung....
> Martina


Hallo Martina,

warum von vornherein so pessimistisch ? Es hilft nicht, sich selbst verrückt zu machen.
 Und Du bist dann auch nicht mehr so gut, den Patienten zu beruhigen.
Warte bitte einfach geduldig ab, bis das Ergebnis vorliegt. 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Martina1701

Danke auch dir Lothar, habe ich heute erst gelesen. Schicke ich die Unterlagen mit der Bitte um Zweitmeinung einfach nach Magdeburg? Ich der Charite habe ich gelesen, die bieten extra eine Zweitmeiungssprechstunde. Mit dem neuen PSA werden wir das in Angriff nehmen. 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Harald, ich denke, da hat der Urologe mit seiner Art ganz schön was versaut. Darum vieleicht der Pessimismus? 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Lothar,  hast du deine Unterlagen in Magdeburg eingereicht und dann tel. einen Termin vereinbart? Wäre die Martiniklinik in Hamburg eine Alternative oder eher nur für Oerationen?
Danke
Martina

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martina,

ich bin zwar nicht Lothar, aber ich kann Folgendes sagen: Der Chef der Urologie bei der Charité, Prof. Schlomm, war zuvor lange Jahre bei der Martiniklinik. Wenn ich allerdings auf die Karte gucke, dann ist es von Rostock nach Hamburg weniger weit als nach Berlin oder Magdeburg.

Ralf

----------


## Martina1701

Ralf, das stimmt. In Berlin waren wir zur Cyber knife Behandlung und unsere Unterlagen sind dort. Darum Berlin. Magdeburg ist schon weit, aber machbar. Es geht ja um was....
Und Hamburg hat einen guten Ruf, was Operationen angeht. Schade dass uns das damals nicht bekannt war. Aber wie ist es mit Medikamentöser Tumorbehandlung, ev weitere Bestrahlung von  Metastasen......? 
Martina

----------


## RalfDm

Martina,



> Aber wie ist es mit Medikamentöser Tumorbehandlung, ev weitere Bestrahlung von  Metastasen......?


die Martiniklinik ist ein zertifiziertes Prostatakarzinomzentrum. Die müssen alle anerkannten Behandlungsmöglichkeiten drauf haben, nicht nur die OP.

Ralf

----------


## Martina1701

Danke, ich bin für jeden neuen Gedanken und jeden Hinwris dankbar.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Ich schon wieder: Wir haben jetzt mit Hamburg einen Beratungstermin vereinbart, leider aufgrund von Corona nur telefonisch möglich. Natürlich benötigen sie eine Überweisung. Wie oft kann der Hausarzt eine Überweisung zum Urologen ausstellen? Magdeburg hätten wir ja auch noch auf dem Plan? Recht auf Zweitmeinung gibt es ja, und weiter? Danke schon mal im Vorraus.
Martina

----------


## MartinWK

> die Martiniklinik ist ein zertifiziertes Prostatakarzinomzentrum. Die müssen alle anerkannten Behandlungsmöglichkeiten drauf haben, nicht nur die OP.


Laut Website ist die Martiniklinik eine als GmbH ausgegliederte Abteilung des UKE (uniklinik Eppendorf), die ausschließlich operiert. Alle anderen Therapien werden am UKE durchgeführt (z.B. Strahlentherapie oder fokale Therapien) - da kooperiert man. Eine Zertifizierung schließt nicht aus, wesentliche Funktionen an Kooperationspartner zu geben: siehe dazu den Erhebungsbogen unter Punkt 1.1.1 https://www.onkozert.de/organ/prostata/
Das Zentrum besteht im Minimum aus der Leitung zwecks Koordination und Zertifizierung. Dies kommt der Abteilungsstruktur der meisten Großkliniken entgegen, und erlaubt auch kleinen Kliniken, mit dann externen Partnern zertifiziert zu werden (haben dann auch alle Therapien drauf).
"_Hauptkooperationspartner und Behandlungspartner können Teil eines Klinikums oder auch eigenständige Praxen sein.
 Hauptkooperationspartner 
_
_Urologie__Strahlentherapie_ _Internistische Onkologie__Pathologie__Radiologie_
_ Kooperationspartner
_
_Psychoonkologie__Sozialdienst__Nuklearmedizin_ _Schmerztherapie_ _Selbsthilfegruppe__Palliativmedizin__Laboratoriumsmedizin"_

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Martin, und nun? Doch lieber eine andere Klinik? Magdeburg, Berlin? 
Wir sind völlig überfordert...
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Spezialisten für Operationen sind sie in Hamburg, aber wir benötigen doch eher Ärzte, die der Bestrahlung und Behandlung von Metastasen offen gegenüberstehen  und in der Hormontherapie kreativ sind. Nicht wie unser Urologe: noch ein halbes Jahr Abirateron dann vieleicht noch Chemo und dann das Ende. Wir brauchen jemanden der mit uns kämpft und nicht die Aussage wörtlich:" Ihr Vater stirbt"
Martina

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Martina,

die Martini Klinik und Prof. Schostak sind sehr gute Adressen für eine Zweit- und Drittmeinung und für euch gut zu erreichen. Obwohl ich die Erstmeinung des Urologen für kalt und unmenschlich empfinde. Ihr müßt die Behandlung auf neue Beine stellen.

Prof. Schostak kannte ich aus dem Forum und er hat mir zweimal schriftlich Ratschläge erteilt.
Zunächst ist eine gründliche Diagnostik angezeigt, mit einem PSMA- PET/CT. Da sieht man ab 0,5 PSA den oder die befallenden Lymphknoten und kann sie gezielt bestrahlen.

Jedoch ist Krebs eine systematische Erkrankung, die man mit der Stärkung des Immunsystems eindämmen kann.
Also die Therapien, die man in einer Reha findet. Bewegung, Sport, Entspannung, gesunde Ernährung und Psychoonkologie.
Daneben würde ich mich mit supplementären Behandlungsmethoden auseinandersetzen.
Dazu gibt es Literatur und auch Forenbeiträge.

Wichtig ist auch Zuversicht und Vertrauen in den Arzt und der Therapie.

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Lothar.  Nur kann ich 2 Überweisungen bekommen um beide Einrichtungen zu kontaktieren?
Martina

----------


## Lothar M

Vielleicht stellt der Urologe eine für Magdeburg (PSMA-PET/CT) und der Hausarzt eine für die Zweitmeinung bei der Martiniklinik.

Lothar

----------


## MartinWK

Lothar, du meintest sicher *systemische* in "_Jedoch ist Krebs eine systematische Erkrankung,_"

Martina, ich bezweifle nicht, dass am UKE ausreichend Expertise für die von dir gewünschte Beratung besteht. Es hängt halt nur davon ab, wen man dort spricht. Ein Generalist wird nicht alle Tricks kennen, aber gute Ideen bezüglich einer Strategie haben; die Spezialisten kennen ihr Gebiet am besten. Optimal ist ein Pingpong zwischen den beiden Gruppen, denn so ein Fachmann kann sehr überzeugend sein, aber der nächste sagt das Gegenteil, und das ist auch überzeugend. Und natürlich gibt es das Korrektiv durch das Forum...
Bei Ersttherapie nützt das wenig, da bekommt man meistens Standards angeboten, bei den fortgeschrittenen Fällen gibt es mehr (schulmedizinisch akzeptierte) Optionen, und die Ärzte geben sich mehr Mühe. Der Rahmen ist allerdings vorgegeben, gerade die Zertifizierung bindet die Ärzte: die Leitlinien als Richtschnur sind explizit genannt.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Lothar und Martin,  Termin  in Magdeburg steht. In Hamburg finden derzeit nur tel. Beratungen statt. Vorher schickt man seine Unterlagen hin. Auch da haben wir einen Telefontermin. Jetzt nur noch das Problem mit den Überweisungen. Den Urologen hier werden wir wohl zunächst nicht ansprechen. Zahlt die KK auch eine Drittmeinung? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
Schönen Abend euch
Martina

----------


## Stefan1

> Zahlt die KK auch eine Drittmeinung? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Martina


Ja ich Martina,
1. Universitätsurologie Oldenburg (Üb. Urologe)
2. Gronau (Üb. Hausarzt)
3 Heidelberg (Üb. Urologe)

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Stefan

----------


## Martina1701

Stefan, noch mal zu den Überwrisungen. Hast du die zeitgleich beantragt? Wir brauchen eine für den 30.04.  und eine für Hamburg,  die muss ich hinschicken, da nur telefonische Beratung. Termin steht für Anfang Mai.
Ich fürchte den Urologen brauchen wir nicht zu fragen.
Martina

----------


## Stefan1

> Stefan, noch mal zu den Überwrisungen. Hast du die zeitgleich beantragt?


Nein Martina,

es waren immer Wochen dazwischen.

----------


## Martina1701

Ok, das habe ich mit fast gedacht. Eine Überweisung zur Zweitmeinung werde ich vom Hausarzt bekommen. Die hilt es dann gezielt und richtig einzusetzen. 
Martina

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Martina,
ich habe von Juli bis September 2007 insgesamt 4 Ärzte konsultiert, jeweils immer mit Überweisung vom Hausarzt, der diese ohne Bedenken ausstellte und die Barmer hat auch bezahlt.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Hartmuth,
Stand dort immer zum Urologen  drauf? Und der Hausarzt hat das nicht hinterfragt? Ich bezweifle das sie uns jetzt zeitgleich 2 Überweisungen zum Urologen ausstellt.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Martina,
meiner Erinnerung nach hatte ich eine Überweisung mit "Urologe" wegen Urologenwechsel.
Eine weitere im selben Monat nach Freiburg Prostatazentrum mit "Zweitmeinung" vermerkt.
Die weitere Überweisung nach Frankfurt war ebenfalls mit "Zweitmeinung" unterschrieben, vielleicht 3 Wochen danach.

Vielleicht war der Hausarzt auch "willfährig", weil er eigentlich meinen Anfangs-PSA von nahezu 50 trotz jährlicher Untersuchungen verbockt hatte und ihn plagte das schlechte Gewissen... 
Bei 2 Überweisungen auf einmal kommen mit Sicherheit Bedenken. Deswegen hintereinander. Beide Termine vereinbaren und nach dem ersten Termin die zweite Überweisung einholen. Begründung: Noch nicht ausreichend informiert, zusätzlicher Informationsbedarf. Müsste immer gehen. Kann mich ja über Strahlentherapie und über OP-Techniken informieren wollen.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo in die Runde, seit gestern kann mein Vater nur unter sehr großen Schmerzen laufen. Alle Alarmglocken läuten....
Da der PSA ja angestiegen ist, muss ja irgendwo was wachsen. Er meint auch, dass es sich wie Knochenschmerzen anfühlt. Metastasenschmerz? Ich weiß,  dass keiner hellsehen kann, aber wie immer kann ich vielleicht von eurem Erfahrungsschatz Erkenntnisse gewinnen? 
Martina, die mal wieder in großer Sorge ist

----------


## Martina1701

Ach so, er lokalisiert den Schmerz im Bereich des Gesäß und Oberschenkel hinten, eigentlich geht nur sitzen, auch liegen bereitet Schmerzen.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Martina,

bei der Vorgeschichte und dem steigenden PSA ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass Blockaden durch Metastasen Ursache für die Schmerzen sind. Trotzdem sollte man nichr außer acht lassen, dass eine normale Ischialgie solche Beschwerden im Gesäß mit Ausstrahlungen in die Oberschenkel auslöst. Solche Beschwerden kommen oft situationsbedingt durch unbewusste Zwangshgaltungen zustande.

Also, bitte erst abklären lassen, bevor Ihr in ein tiefes Loch fallt.

Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Heribert, ich dachte, dass unter Hormonentzug Metastasen nicht wachsen. Seit kurzem steigt der Wert aber, ich weiß nicht, ab  welchem PSA mit Beschwerden durch Metastasen gerechnet werden muss. Ich weiß ja nicht mal, ob da welche sind. Die letzte Bildgebung im Januar 2020 war negativ. Wie schnell wachsen diese Ungetümer? Klar, kann die Ursache auch eine andere sein,  aber bei allem denkt man eben an Krebs und Metastasen. Er kann kaum laufen, Schmerzmittel Acoxia bringt kaum Besserung.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Zusatz: die alkalische Phosphatase war am 17.3. 2021: 1,48 mikromol/ sl. Kann dazu jemand Auskunft geben?
Vielen Dank an euch 
Martina

----------


## Barnold

Das entspricht 88,8 U/l und liegt damit im Referenzbereich.
Arnold

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Arnold, lassen sich daraus Rückschlüsse auf Metastasen und deren Aktivität ziehen?
Martina

----------


## MartinWK

Auf Knochenmetas, aber keineswegs spezifisch: https://www.netdoktor.de/laborwerte/...e-phosphatase/
Knochenmetas, die schmerzen, sollte man in jedem Fall auf dem Röntgenbild, CT und auch MRT sehen, dazu auch: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/16...chenmetastasen.

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Martina,



> lassen sich daraus Rückschlüsse auf Metastasen und deren Aktivität ziehen?


leider nicht. Zumindest war das bei mir so. Meine AP war immer im Referenzbereich, obwohl ich jede Menge Knochenmetastasen hatte.
Arnold

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen, heute Abend haben die Schmerzen wieder zugenommen,  morgen schauen wir weiter....
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Kurze Meldung: Schmerzen weiterhin sehr stark, gehen kaum möglich.  Zum Arzt möchte er nicht, denkt an Überlastung.  Will sich Ruhe gönnen. Meine Frage: Kann so ein starker Schmerz so akut von Metastasen hervorgerufen werden? Wäre das PSA dann nicht höher, oder reicht der Anstieg schon aus.
Ich wünsche euch ei en sonnigen Sonntag
Martina

----------


## Optimist

> ...Meine Frage: Kann so ein starker Schmerz so akut von Metastasen hervorgerufen werden? ...


Hallo Martina,
der Schmerz kann, muss aber nicht auf Metastasen zurückgehen, es gibt viele mögliche Ursachen. Die kann nur ein Arzt abklären, der den Patienten vor sich hat.
Habe in meiner Familie einen zeitweise von Schmerzen sehr geplagten Pflegefall. Wir haben an den Wochenenden in den letzten Jahren gute Erfahrungen mit dem Kassenärztlichen Bereitschaftsdienst gemacht.
Der *Bereitschaftsdienst ist mittlerweile an viele Krankenhäuser angegliedert*, hat nichts mit der Notaufnahme zu tun. 
Bei immobilen Patienten kommt der Bereitschaftsdienst auch ins Haus. Kann aber dauern, erstens wenn man die Hotline (Warteschleifen) anruft, und dann meist immer noch längere Zeit bis ein Arzt kommt.
Beim Bereitschaftsdienst im Krankenhaus haben wir immer ohne vorherige Anmeldung vorbeigeschaut. Notfalls lässt sich dort auch ein Rollstuhl für Transport Parkplatz zur Bereitschaftspraxis ausleihen.

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## Martina1701

DANKE  Franz, mein Vater meint, die Schmerzen gehen schon wieder weg... zum Arzt will er nicht, er hat "genug von allem". Also schaue ich erst mal zu und mache mir schlimme Gedanken.
Martina

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martina,

falls die Schmerzen doch nicht weggehen sollten: Gute Adressen für die Schmerzbehandlung sind die Palliativ- und Hospizdienste. Dort kennt man sich am besten damit aus. Ein solcher Dienst in Eurer Nähe ist:

*Ambulanter Hospizdienst am Klinikum Südstadt Rostock
Kontakt:*
             Südring 79/80
            18059 Rostock
            Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
            Deutschland            
Tel 0381/4401-6678                        
Fax 0381/4401-8986            
hospiz@kliniksued-rostock.de 
www.hospiz-rostock.de 
 *Ansprechpartner*
            Frau A. Ledwa        
*Träger der Einrichtung*
            Klinikum Südstadt Rostock

Weitere solcher Einrichtungen findet Ihr hier:

https://www.wegweiser-hospiz-palliativmedizin.de/de/ 

Ralf

----------


## ursus47

Liebe Martina, das tut mir sehr leid für Dich. Ich kann Dich gut verstehen wenn alle Mühe ins Leere führt. Aber ich kann auch sehr gut dein Pa verstehen. Weißt Du diese Gedanken habe ich immer wieder. Und doch raffe ich mich auf weil meine liebe Frau nicht aufgibt. Du darfst noch nicht aufgeben, er wird sicher noch einige Male seine Meinung ändern, wenn er spürt wie sehr Du ihn magst.
Sei tapfer es lohnt sich.
Ein ganz lieber Gruss aus dem Süden Deutschlands
Urs

----------


## Martina1701

Danke euch, das hat eben ein paar Tränchen gekostet.  
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Kurze Meldung: das Befinden und die Schmerzen haben sich leicht gebessert, Schmerzmittel hat er reduziert. Aber beruhigend ist die Laage nicht.
Heute wurde der PSA bestimmt, nächste Woche Auswertung. 
Euch einen schönen Tag
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Ein hallo in die Runde,
Heute waren wir beim Urologen, der neue PSA Wert war da
Stand 20.04.: 0, 14, Testosteron kleiner 0,45 nmol/l
Georg, ihr hattet mit so großen Schwankungen nicht Unrecht.
Januar: PSA 0, 08
März: PSA 0 ,32
April: PSA 0,14
Wodurch entstehen diese Schwankungen? Den Termin in Magdeburg werden wir wohl wahrnehmen, obwohl der Wert nun gesunken ist. Ist das eine gute Idee?
Die derzeit auftretende Schmerzsymptomatik schiebt er nicht auf den Krebs.
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Den Termin in Magdeburg werden wir wohl wahrnehmen, obwohl der Wert nun gesunken ist. Ist das eine gute Idee?
> Die derzeit auftretende Schmerzsymptomatik schiebt er nicht auf den Krebs.
> Liebe Grüße 
> Martina


Liebe Martina,

es spricht nichts dagegen, und bei Professor Schostak ist Dein Vater gut aufgehoben.

Alles Gute für Deinen Vater und die möglichen Therapien.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Harald,  der erste Gedanke war, Magdeburg zu verschieben. Aber es gibt so viele Fragen....
Heute ist in guter Tag
Ich wünsche allen ganz viele gute Tage
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Martina,

Prof. Schostak ist ein guter Arzt und ihr wisst bestimmt nach dem Gespräch wieder mehr als vorher. Allerdings meint er, man solle sich bei so kleinen PSA Werten keine Sorgen machen. Es muss erst über 1,0 oder 2,0 sein, damit dies therapierelevant wird.

Georg

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg, nachdem es meinem Vater in letzter Zeit nicht so gut ging, haben wir nach dem letzten Anstieg mit irgendwas um 1 gerechnet. Umso erfreulicher der Abfall, wenn auch nicht wieder in den 0,0 Bereich.
Wie das sein kann? Rätsel. Das Gespräch beim Urologen war kurz und knapp, einen Ausdruck der Werte habe ich nicht, er hat sie nur auf einen Zettel geschrieben. Aber egal.....
Mein Vater will morgen auf jeden Fall das Thema Inkontinenz ansprechen. Mit dem Abirateron kann man nun wohl noch etwas warten. Auf jeden Fall sind sind wir gespannt, welchen Weg er für uns vorschlägt.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Abend euch, hier ei e kurze Rückmeldung aus Magdeburg. Zunächst möchte ich sagen, dass alle sehr freundlich waren und trotz Corona alles gut ablief.
Zu unserer Überraschung sprach der Prof. Sogar vom Absetzen der Spritze. Die Nebenwirkungen würden die Männer eher versterben lassen als der PCA. Auch bei Gleason 9. So gerne ich ihm glauben würde, aber nach allem was ich weiß,  fällt mir das schwer. Dann sagte er , dass Abirateron eher spät anzuwenden, um so die Nebenwirkungen, die stärker als die der Spritze sind, nicht zu haben. Da mein Vater aber immer noch Schmerzen in der Hüfte hat, bot er an, ein PET CT zu beantragen. Mein Vater hat das abgelehnt aus Angst vor dem Ergebnis und den Konsequenzen. Der Prof. sprach Chemo..... an. Das muss ich wohl akzeptieren. Wir sind so verblieben, dass wir uns bei Bedarf wieder melden.
Der PR. Gibt unserem Urologen hier recht  dass bei dem PSA eher nicht von Metastasenschmerzen auszugehen ist.
Martina

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Martina,

wenn sowohl euer Urologe als auch Prof. Schostak die Schmerzen nicht ursächlich dem Tumorgeschehen zuordnen, würde ich die Differenzialdiagnostik einem guten Orthopäden machen lassen, der sowohl die Hüfte als auch die LWS untersucht. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Heribert, so haben wir uns das jetzt auch gedacht. Orthopäde und dann sehen wir weiter.
Ein schönes Wochenende 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Leider haben wir vergessen zu fragen, ob der PSA Abfall ein Messfehler sein kann oder was es noch für Gründe geben könnte.  Könnt ihr dazu was sagen?
Martina

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Martina,

bei der Historie Deines Vaters ist der jetzige PSA-Wertes von 0,32 durchaus erfreulich. Einen Messfehler könnte man durch eine erneute Messung ausschließen.

Dein Vater ist 10 Jahre älter als ich. Zwar liegt mein derzeitiger PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze, aber wer weiß, ob das so bleibt.

Deine sehr gute Zusammenfassung zeigt, daß schon nach der Entdeckung ein aggressiver Prostatakrebs vorlag.

Alle leitliniengerechte Diagnostik und Behandlung wurde durchgeführt. Leider keine Reha und keine psychoonkologische Behandlung.

Für mich waren Reha, die Psychoonkologie und eine gesündere Lebensführung von zentraler Bedeutung mit/gegen meinen Krebs.

Nutzt euer gemeinsames Leben und seid mehr optimistisch. Laßt nicht den Krebs die Kontrolle über Eure Zukunft übernehmen.

In wünsche mir, dass ich noch 10 Jahre mein Krebsleben genießen kann.

Lothar

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Lothar, ich weiß,  dass ich viel zu sehr auf das Thema und auftretende Beschwerden reagiere. Ich versuche, das zu ändern. Vor allem möchte ich meinen Vater nicht verunsichern, eigentlich meistert er das prima.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Ach so zum PSA: nach 0,32 ist er ja jetzt auf 0,14 gefallen. Einfach so, sagt der Urologe. Schriftlich haben wir aber nichts.... Da ist es wieder, dieses Misstrauen,  aber ich gelobe Besserung.
Martina

----------


## Michi1

Lothar, du hast recht. Schon ein Miteinander mit Betroffenen bei einer REHA kann aufbauen. Ich habe keine ausgelassen. Ich war 3x.

----------


## Juergen73

> Lothar, du hast recht. Schon ein Miteinander mit Betroffenen bei einer REHA kann aufbauen. Ich habe keine ausgelassen. Ich war 3x.


Dein Ansatz ist nicht schlecht mit der Reha. Allerdings eine Reha in Corona Zeiten never ever.
Ich war vom 20.2 3 Wochen zur AHB. Nur mit Maske rumlaufen, bei den Mahlzeiten höchstens zu zweit am Tisch. Kein gemütliches Beisammensein wie ich es aus anderen Rehas gewohnt war. Keine Freizeitaktivitäten. Im Ort fast alle Geschäfte geschlossen. Gruppengymnastik nur mit halber Besetzung. Vorträge werden aufgeteilt so das man teilweise sogar Vorträge hatte.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Martina,

Streß und zu große Sorgen sind nicht gut für die Gesundheit.
Neben der Krebsbehandlung sollte auch die sonstige Gesundheit im Vordergrund stehen und nicht vernachlässigt werden.
Viele Männer sterben nicht an, sondern mit Prostatakrebs.

Carpe diem!

lothar

----------


## Michi1

Jürgen ich lese die Bewertungen aus der Klinik, in der ich war und muss sagen die sind sogar in dieser Zeit sehr gut. Bis jetzt sind alle noch begeistert davon.
Auch bin ich in Verbindung mit der Pension gleich daneben, der schreibt mir das die Belegung aber immer noch sehr schlecht ist. Wem soll man glauben?

----------


## Juergen73

Hallo Michi,

ich lese auch nur gute Bewertungen über meine Klinik. Irgendwie muss es 2 gleichnamige Kliniken in dem Ort geben.

Pensionen waren zu meiner Zeit auch geschlossen. Aber viele waren mit ihren Partnern angereist.

Die Klinik war auch ziemlich voll. Halbe Belegung oder so konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Bei mir würde die Klinik bei Google nur 2 Sterne bekommen.

Vielleicht bin ich von meiner ersten Reha zu verwöhnt. Das waren aber auch noch andere Zeiten 2003.

----------


## Michi1

Bei meine 3 REHA´s war ich zwar auch sehr zufrieden mit der Klinik, nur hatte ich Probleme mit dem Essen. Vielleicht bin ich von zu Hause so verwöhnt, dass es mir halt nicht geschmeckt hat. Zum Glück waren die Restaurants in der Gegend auf und ich konnte zum Essen gehen. Wär jetzt natürlich ein Problem.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo in die Runde, heute Nachsorge in der Strahlenklinik, soweit erst mal nichts Neues. Was haltet ihr von der Aussage der Ärztin: "Man kann eine Metastase bestrahlen, an anderer Stelle entstehen dann nach kurzer Zeit gleich zehn neue, zehn ist jetzt etwas übertrieben "
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Wenn das Wachstum angeregt werden würde, braucht man doch nicht bestrahlen, oder? Viele Ärzte, viele Meinungen. 
Martina

----------


## uwes2403

Damit ist wohl nicht gemeint, dass die Bestrahlung das Wachstum anregt, sondern eher, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass weitere schon angelegt, aber bei der letzten Bildgebung noch nicht sichtbar waren.

So würde ich das zumindest deuten - passt auch zu meinen Erfahrungen - siehe profil.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Man bestrahlt heute schon Metastasen, zumindest einige Ärzte. Ihr habt ja auch schon eine Knochenmetastase bestrahlen lassen. Das kann man auch wiederholen. Wenn man die Bestrahlung mit Hormontherapie von 6-12 Monaten kombiniert, dauert es schon bis zu zwei Jahren bis neue Metastasen entstehen. Oft kann man diese dann erneut bestrahlen.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für eure Antworten.

----------


## Martina1701

Der neue PSA Wert ist da. 0,49
Im März war er 0,32. Der Anstieg setzt sich fort. 
Sollten wir jetzt was unternehmen? Oder weiter abwarten? Der Urologe brachte Zytiga schon mal  ins Gespräch, möchte aber noch warten.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Eine Frage noch: haben schwere psychische Belastungen Einfluss auf den PSA? 
Martina

----------


## MartinWK

Es gibt nichts, was nicht untersucht wird: https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...89159109000129
_"Regardless of the subsequent diagnosis, there was no association between psychological distress scores at initial PSA testing and PSA measured at biopsy. However, analyses pertaining to the relationship between distress and cancer diagnosis showed that men with possible clinical depression at initial PSA testing (n=519/4886) were 23% more likely to have a diagnosis of prostate cancer."
_Natürlich können "depressive" Männer auch eher niedrigen sozialen Status oder Einkommen haben, oder mehr rauchen, oder ...

Und hier: https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...06453010003094

Ob nach Diagnose, Therapie und Rezidiv auch irgendwelche Korrelationen existieren überlassen wir den nächsten Generationen.

----------


## Martina1701

2 Tage vor PSA Bestimmung  ist meine Mutter, also die Ehefrau meines Vaters plötzlich verstorben. Natürlich nimmt ihn das sehr mit, darum die Frage zu psychisch belastenden Ereignissen  und die Wirkung auf das PSA.
Martina

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Martina,

Dir und Deiner Familie mein herzliches Beileid zum Tod Deiner Mutter.

RAlf

----------


## Laura1001

Liebe Martina,

auch von meiner Seite, mein herzliches Beileid. 
Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie viel Kraft. 

Liebe Grüße Laura

----------


## MartinWK

Martina, das tut mir sehr leid; ich habe deine Frage schon ernst genommen, nur ist es vermutlich unmöglich, den Zusammenhang wirklich schlüssig zu beweisen. Ein Arzt könnte versucht sein, dann eher Antidepressiva zu verschreiben, ob das gut ist, bezweifle ich (siehe dazu Cochrane https://deutsch.medscape.com/artikelansicht/4908221). Trauer muss aktiv bewältigt werden: das Leben geht weiter.

Fatal ist es, eine Häufung von Schicksalsschlägen als Omen für weiteres Ungemach zu empfinden. Entweder ist das einfach Zufall oder selbst erzeugt: bei Letzerem beispielsweise der verletzte Fuß, mit dem man immer wieder irgendwo anstößt, weil das Körpergefühl irritiert ist. Oder die "Unglücksraben", die gerne schludern und entsprechend immer wieder in Schwierigkeiten geraten (mit einem sonnigen Gemüt kein Problem...).

Auch von daher besser annehmen, dass PSA und Tod nicht zuammenhängen!

----------


## Martina1701

Danke an euch, alles ziemlich blöd im Moment. Was sagt ihr zu dem PSA Verlauf? ZEIT zu handeln oder noch abwarten?
März: 0.32
Mai: 0.49
Testosteron im Kastrationsbereich 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Tag in die Runde, nachdem nach der PSA Bestimmung am 1.09. Und der gleichzeitig gesetzten Profactspritze aus der urologischen Praxis nichts zu hören war, hat mein Vater sich die Werte heute geholt. Der PSA ist jetzt 2,02, im Mai noch 0,49. Aus der Praxis kein Kommentar. Wie kann es weitergehen?
Vor einem halben Jahr sprach der Urologe schon von Abirateron. Das würde er auf Nachfrage dann wohl bekommen. Eine Bildgebung hat er im Frühjahr beo 0,32 verweigert. Ich wäre für eine erneute Bildgebung. 
Für euren Rat sind wir sehr dankbar
Martina und Papa

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martina und Papa,

ist schon jemals der Testosteronspiegel gemessen worden? Wenn nicht, und wenn der Uro zum Jagen getragen werden muss, dann kann das doch bestimmt der Hausarzt veranlassen. Und wenn der Wert > 0,2 ng/ml, > 20 ng/dl oder > 0,7 nmol/l ist, was gut sein kann, dann sollte der Wirkstoff (= Buserelin) geändert werden, nicht nur das Präparat! Am besten soll Triptorelin wirken (Präparate: Pamorelin® und Decapeptyl®). Siehe Basiswissen, Seite 127 in der aktuellen Ausgabe.

Ralf

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Ralf, danke für deine Antwort. Diesmal steht Testosteron nicht auf dem Laborbericht. Beim vergangenen Mal war er trotz PSA Anstieg im sehr niedrigen Bereich, Resistenz zeichnet sich ab. Bringt dann der Wechsel überhaupt was? Im März sprach er schon von Abirateron, wollte aber noch warten, auch Aufgrund der zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen.  Mei n Vater hatte ja bereits einen Herzinfarkt. 
Wenn über die Strahlenklinik was erreicht werden könnte,  wäre dies super. Aber uns fehlen die Argumente für den Urologen.
Martina und Papa

----------


## Georg_

Du musst schon sagen, was ein sehr niedriger Bereich ist.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Georg, Testosteron kleiner 0,45 nmol/l.
Danke für deine Frage, hätte ich erwähnen sollen.
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Das sind 0,13 ng/ml. Für Profact ist das ein gutes Ergebnis und liegt unter dem von Ralf angegebenen Grenzwert. Mit Abirateron kann man den Testosteronwert noch weiter senken und damit auch den PSA Wert senken. Ob Abirateron die kardiovaskulären Risiken weiter über die schon durch Profact gegebenen Risiken erhöht, ist mir nicht bekannt.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg.  Ist es deiner Meinung nach sinnvoll, direkt mit Abirateron zu beginnen? Würde dies Auswirkung auf eine ev. Bildgebung haben? Also erst Bildgebung und ev. Bestrahlung wenn möglich,  und Abirateron später um die Wirkdauer zu verlängern? Nur da fehlen mir die Argumente für den Urologen bzw. lässt er wohl keine andere Meinung zu. 
Danke dir und einen angenehmen Abend
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Martina,

das ist schwierig zu entscheiden. Der PSA Anstieg wird wahrscheinlich durch eine neue Metastase kommen. Diese könnte nach einem PSMA PET/CT (besser wenn PSA Wert über 3,0) und einer Cyberknife-Bestrahlung wieder beseitigt werden. Wird wohl eine Auseinandersetzung mit der Krankenkasse.

Man kann auch Abirateron ergänzen, das wird den PSA Wert wieder senken. Das bedeutet, die Metastase wächst nicht weiter, sie geht aber auch nicht weg. Ich habe mich gerade mit der PEACE1 Studie beschäftigt. Darin traten bei 1% der Patienten unter ADT (z.B. Profact) größere kardiovaskuläre Probleme auf, bei ADT+Abirateron bei 2% der Patienten. Das Risiko kann (muss) man also offenbar eingehen.
https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...n-peace-1.html (Bild 8 -Cardiac).

Georg

----------


## Georg_

In der von mir oben genannten PEACE1 Studie wurden nur größere kardiovaskuläre Probleme erwähnt. In der Latitute Studie dagegen auch kleinere. Da stellte man bei 8% der Patienten, die nur ADT bekamen, kardiovaskuläre Probleme fest. Nach der Ergänzung mit Abirateron bei 12% der Patienten. Abirateron erhöhte das Risiko also um 4%.
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...082-8/fulltext

----------


## Martina1701

Ja Georg,  wenn Abirateron das Mittel der Wahl ist, muss man das Risiko in Kauf nehmen. 
Auch wir denken an Metastasenwachstum bei nachlassender Wirkung des Profact. Ich meine, Du hast häufig über Therapieansätze geschrieben, die zielgerichtet Metastasen durch Bestrahlung zerstören,  die ADT wieder besser wirkt....
Gibt es dazu Studien? Der Urologe vor Ort hält davon leider nichts, gerne würden wir mit ihm dazu noch einmal ins Gespräch kommen. 
Zunächst vielen Dank 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Martina,

der Urologe hält sich an die Leitlinie und die sieht keine metastasengerichtete Therapie vor. Es gibt dazu einige Studien, aber der Urologe kann diese Bestrahlung nicht machen und hat daher wenig Interesse daran. Ihr habt das doch schon mal gemacht, Cyberknife an der Charite lese ich da im Profil. Das kann man wiederholen.

Georg

----------


## Martina1701

Ja, der Urologe sieht die Bestrahlung als PSA Aufhübschung an. Eine Bildgebung lehnt er aus diesem Grund auch ab. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Cyberknife in die Leitlinien aufgenommen wurde, oder verwechsle ich das mit einem Pet CT.
Es erscheint uns dann zunächst wohl besser, Abirateton anzusprechen, um zumindest das Wachstum zu stoppen. Da es keine Rückmeldung vom Arzt gibt, es steht nur der Wert im Raum, ( was ich eigentlich unmöglich finde) ist es sicher besser zeitnah zu beginnen?  Oder das PSA noch steigen lassen? 
Aber dann steigt doch auch die Tumormasse?
Danke für eure/ deine Geduld.
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Ein Operation oder Bestrahlung gilt als eine Therapie mit kurativer Intention. Auch wenn das in vielen Fällen nicht klappt. Eine Hormontherapie gilt als palliativ, da diese einen Patienten nicht heilen kann. Ich bin allerdings überfordert von hier euren Urologen zu überzeugen.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg  das ist auch vor Ort nicht zu schaffen. Er handelt eben streng mach Leitlinie. 
Eine Frage noch: Das Arztgespgäch ist für Dezember geplant  da sind die nächsten 3 Monate um. Ist es nicht besser, schon eher mit Abirateron zu beginnen und nicht noch 3 Monate zu warten? Bei der Verdopplungszeit scheint da ja was schnell zu wachsen.
Schönen Abend 
Martina

----------


## MartinWK

PSA nach Op wird nur durch das Rezidiv bestimmt; wobei je gefährlicher das PCa desto geringer der Ausstoß von PSA, so daß das PSA eher langsamer wächst als die Tumormasse.
Mehr Tumormasse bedeutet mehr Mutationen (wie wir es bei Covid-19 im Großen sehen). Hier steigt auch noch der Selektionsdruck, wenn es sich um einen soliden Tumor und nicht viele ganz kleine handelt.
Tumormassenreduktion sollte demnach sich auf das Gesamtüberleben auswirken. Ein Indiz liefern zusätzlich die neueren Studien, die einen Vorteil darin sehen, auch Hochrisikopatienten zu operieren statt gleich palliativ zu behandeln. Insoweit wäre es konsequent diesen Weg weiter zu gehen. Der Urologe sollte das auch befürworten, außer er hat ausdrücklich von der Op damals abgeraten.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Martin, er hat die Op damals befürwortet, heute sagt er wären andere Methoden sicher besser gewesen, da Inkontinenz geblieben ist. Aber hinterher kann man vieles sagen...
Wir sind auch für Tumormasdereduktion, finden aber nur schwer einen Weg.
Martina und Papa

----------


## MartinWK

Das sind zwei verschiedene Kategorien: ich schrieb von Gesamtüberleben, du zitierst den Arzt bezüglich Nebenwirkungen. Er hat doch damals die Op nicht befürwortet, weil manche Hochrisiko-Patienten kontinent bleiben. "Andere Methoden" wäre laut Leitlinie die ADT gewesen (zu der die OP alternativ genannt wird, aber nicht umgekehrt). Dein Vater hatte schon Miktionsprobleme und Schmerzen: eigentlich kann der Urologe nur Dauerkatheter zusammen mit einer mittelfristiger Schmerztherapie und ADT als Alternative meinen. Das ist natürlich langwierig und aus der Sicht der Klinikärzte keine Option, denn sie wollen dem Patienten schnell helfen - was danach für Komplikationen eintreten, ist eine andere Geschichte. Da stehen Evidenz und Gesamtüberleben hintenan. Und operiert wird bekanntlich fast immer, nicht zuletzt wegen des populären Gedankens "das Ding muss 'raus", der auch vielen Fachleuten im Hinterkopf steckt. Bei Niedrigrisiko kann das kurativ sein, ansonsten bedeutet es "Tumormassenreduktion", so eben bei deinem Vater; das ergab sich schon aus dem klimischen 7b-Befund und den erwähnten Beschwerden sowie PSA.
Auch wenn es dem Urologen und den Klinikärzten nicht klar ist oder sie es nicht sagen wollen: kurative Absicht hatte die Op nicht, sie konnte nur den Primärtumor soweit es geht beseitigen. Er war alles, was man damals sah (ohne PSMA PET/CT). Jetzt könnte man mehr sehen. Dem Patienten alles anzutun, was jeweiliger Standard ist bzw. aktuell geboten und dann, wenn es versagt, ihn im Regen stehen zu lassen, ist nicht richtig. Zumindest der langzeitmäßig involvierte niedergelassene Facharzt sollte eine Strategie konsequent verfolgen. Wir reden hier nicht über den "Luxus" eines Gleason 3+3 Patienten, der sich vor Op einem PSMA PET/CT unterziehen will.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Martin, so sehe ich das auch. Vor der Op gingen alle von einem 7b aus ohne sichtbare Metastasen. Jetzt sagt er, hätten wir bestrahlt, wäre mein Vater wahrscheinlich nicht Inkontinenz. Im Nachgang eine blöde Aussage.Natürlich sind wir vor der Op von einer kurativen Maßnahme ausgegangen. Dass es nach der Op anders aussieht, war dann ja bald klar. Nun müssen und wollen wir das Beste aus dieser Situation machen.
Sehr gerne metastasengestützt, weil uns das logisch erscheint, aber eben auch mit Umstellung der Med. 
Und das Angebot eines Arztgesprächs im Dezember finde ich noch sehr lange. Sollte Abirateron nicht eher zeitnah genommen werden, damit die Metastasen nicht weiter wachsen?
Liebe Grüße aus dem verregneten Norden
Martina

----------


## Georg_

"Sollte Abirateron nicht eher zeitnah genommen werden, damit die Metastasen nicht weiter wachsen?" Ich denke schon. Aber ob man deswegen alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen sollte, kann ich nicht sagen.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg, dann bis Dezember warten und keine Pferde scheu machen? Vielleicht neige ich zu Überaktionismus. 
Bei welchen Werten haben denn andere Betroffene zum Abirateron gegriffen? Danke für eure Meinungen und ein angenehmes Wochenende wünscht Martina, die ihren Vater mit ihren Überlegungen nicht beunruhigen will....

----------


## Georg_

Vielleicht kannst du in der Praxis anrufen und bitten, dass man deinem Vater schon ein Rezept für Abirateron ausstellt. Ihr wäret sehr besorgt und würdet das Rezept dann abholen. Kann man ja versuchen.

----------


## Martina1701

Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.  Georg  du schaffst es immer wieder  mich etwas zu beruhigen.  Vielleicht kann man ja bei 2, 02 wirklich noch etwas warten und vor allem Ruhe bewahren.  Am liebsten wäre uns ja eine Bildgebung, habe ich ja schon geschrieben.  Du schriebst bis etwa PSA 3 zu warten. Leider kann ich die Verdopplungszeit nicht berechnen. 
März: 0,32
Juni: 0,49
Sept.: 2,02
Ich danke dir ganz herzlich und wünsche einen schönen Sonntag 
Martina

----------


## Stefan1

> Leider kann ich die Verdopplungszeit nicht berechnen. 
> Martina


Martina,
ich antworte mal
nach Labor Limbach ist die Verdoppelungszeit 52 Tage . . .

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Stefan, dann wären wir im Dezember irgendwo bei 7?

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube, man sollte im Moment keine Verdopplungszeit berechnen, vereinfacht gesagt ist wohl Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten. Der Urologe hat Recht, an sich muss man noch abwarten, ob der PSA Wert weiter steigt und kann es erst dann definitiv sagen. Deswegen wartet er wohl mit Abirateron.

Wenn Abirateron eingenommen wird, so wird der PSA Wert fallen und die 3,0 ng/ml werden nicht erreicht. Die 3,0 gelten aber nur, wenn keine Hormontherapie gemacht wird, ansonsten muss man das PSMA PET/CT einfach machen und sehen was dabei rauskommt.

Im Moment hat dein Vater keine Metastasen. Dann kann er statt Abirateron auch das neuere Darolutamid einnehmen, das weniger Nebenwirkungen haben soll. Vielleicht fragt ihr den Arzt, ob damit einverstanden ist.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke euch, Profact nimmt er ja bereits, der Urologe wird auf Metastasen verweisen, hatte mein Vater ja schon. Aber ohne Bild, will er ja nicht, weiß er das auch nicht sicher. Es ist einen Versuch wert. 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Profact wird dann um Abirateron oder Darolutamid ergänzt. Profact nimmt man weiter. 

Vermutete Metastasen zählen nicht bei der Entscheidung, ob Darolutamid verwendet werden kann. Da müsste ein CT/Knochenszintigramm gemacht werden. Wenn dies nichts findet, so kann man Darolutamid einsetzen.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg, eine Frage noch: kann nach dem Doroluramid Abirateron noch zum Einsatz kommen? 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Beides sind vergleichbare Medikamente, nur Darolutamid (bitte Schreibweise beachten) ist neuer und hat offenbar weniger Nebenwirkungen. Leider wird wohl Abirateron nur noch wenige Monate wirken wenn vorher Darolutamid eingesetzt wurde. Umgekehrt genauso.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg, neuer Termin zur Blutabnahme ist der 9.11. Besser als Dezember. Ich hoffe damit vertun wir keine wichtige Zeit.
Dann soll über Med.entschieden werden.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo in die Runde... muss Darolutamid auch mit Prednisolon eingenommen werden?

----------


## Georg_

Nein, das gilt nur für Abirateron.

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo,

ist es nicht eigentlich so, dass Darolutamid nur dann zum Einsatz kommen kann, wenn noch keine Metastasen vorliegen? Dem Profil von Martina1701 entnehme ich aber, dass Metastasen vorhanden sind.

Anja

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo,
nach Richtlinie Darolutamid nur bei Kastrationsresistenz und wenn mit CT/Skelettszintigraphie noch keine Metastasen erkennbar sind. Lympknotenmetastasen bei der Prostataloge zählen dabei nicht als Metastasen. 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Lutz,

ich bin auch deiner Meinung aber viele Ärzte sehen das anders. Hast du das irgendwo gelesen? Die Leitlinie spricht ja von "positiven Knoten" und nicht direkt von Metastasen.

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Lutz,
> 
> ich bin auch deiner Meinung aber viele Ärzte sehen das anders. Hast du das irgendwo gelesen? Die Leitlinie spricht ja von "positiven Knoten" und nicht direkt von Metastasen.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Georg,
so wurde es mir von der Uniklinik Münster erklärt, wo ich in Behandlung bin. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Georg,
dazu fällt mir noch gerade ein, dass ab einer bestimmten Größe der befallenen Lymphknoten dann doch wieder von Metastasen gesprochen wir. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, um wie viel cm es dabei ging. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es da auch noch Interpretationsspielraum.
Ich konnte mir einfach nicht Alles so genau merken, was mir erzählt wurde.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
wollte nächste Woche meinen Onkologen auf Darolutamid noch einmal ansprechen,
aber dann habe ich gestern dies gefunden . . .

_" Häufige Nebenwirkungen (kann bis zu 1 von 10 Behandelten betreffen):
_

_Verstopfung der Arterien im Herzen "

_habe schon 3 Bypässe bekommen, weil das Herz zu 92 % zu war . . .

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,
bisher gehöre ich zu den 9 ohne Verstopfung. Toi, toi, toi...
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> bisher gehöre ich zu den 9 ohne Verstopfung. Toi, toi, toi...
> Gruß Lutz


Moins Lutz,
auch mt 2 Herzinfarkte und 3 Bypässe ?

----------


## lutzi007

> Moins Lutz,
> auch mt 2 Herzinfarkte und 3 Bypässe ?


Gott bewahre! Ich glaub, da würde ich mich nicht trauen, Darolutamid zu nehmen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo ihr, mein Vater hatte auch einen Herzinfarkt,  darum dachte ich, Darolutamid wäre besser für das Herz- Kreislaufsystem als Abirateron.
Anja, mein Vater hatte eine Knochenmetastase,  die mit Cyberknife bestrahlt wurde. Obwohl bei dem PSA Anstieg mit Sicherheit irgendwo was ist,  der Beweis steht aus. Ich weiß nicht, was der Urologe nun vorschlägt, aber ich will vorbereitet sein. Bisher lehnte er eine Bildgebung ab,  Aber der PSA dürfte nun ordentlich angestiegen sein. 
Herzliche Grüße 
Martina

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Martina,
Darolutamid kann wegen der Metastasen Deinem Vater gar nicht mehr verordnet werden. Aber Abirateron oder Apalutamid wäre möglich.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Lutz,

die eine Knochenmetastase ist ja weg, von weiteren weiß man im Moment nichts genaues. Ich denke, man könnte dann Darolutamid verschreiben. Leider gibt es dazu keine genaue Vorgabe, was bei so einem teuren Medikament problematisch ist. In Ländern ohne PSMA PET/CT ist die Sache klar, aber in Deutschland kann man fast jeden nicht-metastasierten, resistenten Patienten mit einem PSMA PET/CT zu einem metastasierten Patienten machen. 

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Georg,
ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ein Wechsel von mCRPC zu nmCRPC überhaupt definitionsgemäß möglich ist. 
Der Status nmCRPC ist doch eh so ein Zwischending, was, wie Du auch sagst, in den meisten Fällen mit einem PSMA PET/CT beendet werden kann und dann doch mCRPC ist.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Morgen euch, ich denke, dass Apalutamud keine Wirkung erzielt, nach Profact, dass jetzt nicht mehr wirkt. Somit bliebe ja nur das Abirateron.
Martina

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Martina,




> -Blutentnahme 10-2018, Untersuchung, PSA 20 hochgeradiger Verdacht auf
> PCa
> -Überweisung Biopsie- PCA bestätigt, Gleason 7 b
> - Knochenszintigrafie, MRT, CT, ohne Befund
> - 7.12. 2018 Entfernung der Prostata da Vinci mit dem Ergebnis
> Kapselüberschreitung Gleason 4+5, 1 positiver Lymphknotem, PSA
> vor Op 60


will auch mal eine Laienmeinung dazu abgeben,
das PSA ist ja von Oktober 20 bis Dezember 20 extrem angestiegen.
das sieht ja nicht so aus als wäre das von wenigen Metas ausgelöst.
jetzt könntest Du noch mal stett Profact ein anderes Medikament nehmen.
bei weiterem PSA Anstieg noch mal PSMA PET CT.
würde sich dadurch eine Therapieänderung ergeben müsst die KK das PET bezahlen.
sollte nix gefunden werden und ein weiterer PSA Anstieg stattfinden, wird wohl nur noch das Abirateron helfen.
alles Gute
lg
Adam

----------


## Ben1992

Hallo Adam60,

kannst du mich aufklären wann ein PET die gesetzliche KK zahlt. Du schreibst wenn etwas gefunden wird und eine Therapieänderung erfolgt trägt es die KK. Wenn nichts gefunden wird man selber zahlen ? Verstehe ich das richtig ?

Gruß Ben

----------


## adam 60

Moin Ben,
es ist so, sollte sich durch das PSMA PET CT eine Therapieänderung ergeben zahlt die KK.
man muss es trotzdem nochmal abfragen.
der Arzt sollte eine Bestätigung abgeben ,das eine Notwendigkeit dazu besteht um weiter zu therapieren.
lg
Adam

----------


## Martina1701

So, Dienstag steht das Arztgespräch an. Nach dem letzten PSA Anstieg auf 2, 02 gehe ich nun von irgendeiner Änderung der Medikation aus. Ich rechne mit Abirateron.  Wir werden nach Berträglichkeit nach Herzinfarkt fragen, auch Darolutamid ansprechen. Denke aber, es wird Abirateron.  Wann sollte der PSA dann kontrolliert werden? Ist das irgendwo festgeschrieben oder Ermessenssache? 
Was muss noch beachtet werden? 
Herzlichen Dank für eure Unterstützung, bin schon mega aufgeregt, habe Angst, muss mich für meinen Vater beruhigen.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

So, Termin beim Urologen überstanden, er war angenehmer als befürchtet, wenn man das so sagen kann. PSA jetzt bei 4,8.
Was haltet ihr von dem weiteren Vorgehen?
1. Erst mal keine Änderung der Medikation, in den nächsten 6 Wochen versäumen wir nichts
2. Knochenszintigramm und MRT
3. Nach Auswertung der Befunde soll mein Vater dann Xtandi nehmen. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Ist der Weg gangbar? Im Hinterkopf haben wir schon eine erneute Vorstellung in Berlin. 
Psma Pet CT  fand der Urologe nicht so toll, da aus seiner Sicht keine Konsequenz, da Bestrahlung PSA Kosmetik ist. Schrieb ich ja schon.....
Nur, warum Xtandi und nicht Abirateron?
Danke für euer Ohr und eure Anregungen 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Man kann nicht sagen, dass das Konzept falsch ist. Es verwendet aber keine metastasengerichete Therapie. Die neue Leitlinie gibt aber eine "kann" Empfehlung dafür unter Punkt 7.57. Daher sollte der Urologe das nicht grundsätzlich ablehnen.

Ein paar Fragen, die aber nicht zur Verunsicherung führen sollen. Welches Ziel wird mit Knochenszintigramm und MRT verfolgt, das nicht außerdem mit PSMA PET/CT verfolgt werden könnte? Ist Hormontherapie nicht in vielen Fällen PSA Kosmetik, z.B. wenn es früher eingesetzt wird als die Leitlinie empfiehlt?

Xtandi und Abirateron sollen praktisch zum gleichen Ergebnis führen. Meist wird Abirateron eingesetzt, da dies bekannter ist. Warum Xtandi, das muss der Arzt erläutern.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg für deine wie immer hilfreichen Anrworten. Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, ist das Ziel von Knochenszintigramm und PET doch identisch, schon komisch das Argument des Arztes. Da gebe ich dir recht. Er hat daraus keine Konsequenzen abgeleitet, also Bestrahlen  oder so. Da wir das schon mal so gemacht haben, haben wir das für uns als weiterführende Maßnahme schon im Kopf. Also schon metastasengerichtet, das wäre unsere Idee, die der Urologe sicher ablehnt. 
Xtandi begründete er mit geringeren Nebenwirkungen und einfacherer Einnahme, obwohl das letzte für uns kein Argument ist, wenn es wirksamere Mittel gibt. Würdest du Abirateron bevorzugen?
Der Urologe meinte  bei Unverträglichkeiten könnte man auch wechseln, ist dem so? 
Ich wünsche allen einen angenehmen Abend
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Wenn sich keine Konsequenz aus der Bildgebung ergeben würde, könnte man sich das tatsächlich sparen, einfach Tabletten nehmen und gut. Man wüsste eben nicht wo was ist... Aber wir wollen Lebenszeit gewinnen, obwohl der Strahlentherapeut vor langer Zeit mal sagte, dass dieses Vorgenen wissenschaftlich nicht belegt ist, nicht evidenzbasiert...., aber er würde dies machen.
Viel zum Nachdenken 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Die beiden Medikamente haben praktisch das gleiche Ergebnis, man kann nicht sagen, das eine ist besser als das andere. Die Nebenwirkungen sind etwas unterschiedlich, aber unter dem Strich hat kein Medikament in der Summe weniger Nebenwirkungen als das andere. Abirateron muss man immer in Kombination mit Prednison nehmen, also ein Kortison. Wenn der Urologe Xtandi empfiehlt, würde ich nicht auf Abirateron bestehen, das lohnt nicht die Diskussion. Ja, man kann wechseln. Das macht man sowieso wenn das eine Medikament nicht mehr wirkt. Allerdings besteht Kreuzresistenz. Wenn ein Medikament nicht mehr wirkt, wirkt das andere nur noch kurz. Das gilt aber wohl nicht, wenn man wegen Nebenwirkungen wechselt.

Es gibt Studien die berichten, dass Abirateron gefolgt von Xtandi insgesamt ein bischen länger wirkt als umgekehrt. Es gibt aber glaube ich auch Studien, die das Gegenteil festgestellt haben. Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine Bestrahlung sinnvoller als solche Überlegungen zur Reihenfolge der Medikamente.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg, wir werden nach den Untersuchungen auf jeden Fall eine Bestrahlung anstreben.
Das Xtandi bekommt mein Vater dann erst im Januar, nach Abschluss der Untersuchungen. 
Der Dr. sagte, man vergibt sich jetzt noch nichts. Kannst du da mitgehen? Hätte eine frühere Einnahme Einfluss auf die Untersuchungen? Im Nachgang verstehe ich das auch nicht ganz, PSA steigt =Tumorgeschehen aktiv, oder? Also was machen.
Liebe Grüße und einen guten Tag 
Martina mit vielen Grüßen meines Vaters

----------


## Georg_

Ich meine, es ist kein Problem noch sechs Wochen mit Xtandi zu warten. Der PSA Wert wird steigen, aber das Xtandi wird ihn entsprechend wieder senken.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg,  ich schätze deine Meinung sehr und wir sind froh und dankbar, dass es Menschen in diesem Forum gibt, die so selbstlos ihre Zeit für andere aufbringen. DANKE !

----------


## Martina1701

Habe auch von Erfolgen von Apalutamid , auch ohne Spritze, gelesen  hier und auch bei my prostate. Wäre dies auch für uns eine Möglichkeit?
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Martina,

Apalutamid und Enzalutamid (=Xtandi) sind sehr ähnlich. Auch bei Enzalutamid hat man versucht, die Spritze wegzulassen. Es erscheint logisch, die Spritze wegzulassen. Aber es gibt dazu, so weit ich sagen kann, keine Studien die das in der Situation deines Vaters unterstützen. Ich habe vor kurzem folgende Studie gefunden, die bei hormon-sensitiven Patienten ein besseres Ergebnis für die Kombination mit einer Spritze festgestellt hat. https://clincancerres.aacrjournals.o...tent/23/9/2169
Ich würde daher keine Diskussion mit dem Urologen anfangen, der lässt sich bestimmt nicht darauf ein, die Spritze wegzulassen.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
ich hatte es mal versucht mit Abiraterone,
war 8 Wochen überfällig mit der Spritze, der Urologe war nicht begeistert.
ich bin dann wieder in den 3 Monatsrhytmus zurück gewechselt.
das Psa war schon im 0,0er Bereich.
aber es gibt keine Studien und die Nebenwirkungen sind nicht stark bei mir.
also bleib ich dabei
mal schauen wie lange

lg
Adam

----------


## Martina1701

Ich danke euch für eure Meldungen. Auf eine Diskussion mit dem Urologen bin ich auch nicht aus, zumal das meinem Vater immer unangenehm ist. Und der Urologe ist von seinem Vorgehen immer sehr überzeugt... hab ich ja geschrieben zum Cyberknife und PSA Kosmetik, zur Metastasengerochteten Therapien.....nur Medikamente sind das Wahre.
Aber wir sind auf ihn angewiesen, daher bin ich schon vorsichtig.
Wir waren heute bei der Knochenszintigraphie. Dieses zeigte 2 Metastasen. Eine im linken Oberschenkel und der Verdacht in der Brustwirbelsäule von 1/ 2020 ist jetzt eine Metastase. Das Ct ist erst nach Weihnachten. Die Befunde müssen wir nun auch noch abwarten. Und dann wollen wir uns erneut beim Strahlentherapeuten vorstellen, mal sehen was geht. Obwohl ich finde, jetzt schon X tandi einzunehmen bestimmt nicht falsch wäre?
Ach so, mich hat Cyberknife überzeugt, die Metastase im Schambein ist nicht mehr da.
Danke fürs Lesen
Martina und Papa

----------


## Georg_

Mit dem Xtandi zu warten bringt jedenfalls keinen Vorteil. Ich würde den Urologen fragen, ob man angesichts dieses Befundes nicht schon mit Xtandi anfangen kann.

Ich befürchte, dass man mit einem PSMA PET/CT noch weitere Metastasen entdecken wird und man Cyberknife nicht mehr einsetzen will. Man könnte mit Xtandi weitermachen und anschließend mit der Begründung, dass man keine Chemo verträgt, eine Lu177 Therapie durchführen. Das macht dann Prof. Amthauer an der Charite. https://nuklearmedizin.charite.de/le...andentherapie/

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Georg, ich hatte hier mal gelesen, in so einem Fall besser auf ein Pet ct zu verzichten? Die Kasse würde es sowieso nicht zahlen.
Lieber 2 weg, als keine? 
In der Charite wurde ja schon mal nur auf Grundlage der "einfachen Befunde" bestrahlt.
Würde Xtandi das Ct beeinflussen? Der Termin ist ja erst Ende Dezember.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Ach so, damals haben wir uns gegen Zometa oder Denosumab entschieden. Sollte man dies jetzt mal ansprechen? Was kann man sonst noch tun?
Tausend Dank
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass man ein PSMA PET/CT machen sollte. Nur das man daran denkt, dass da wohl noch mehr ist als diese zwei Metastasen. Wenn man allerdings Cyberknife anstrebt, sollte man alle mit PSMA PET/CT erkennbaren Metastasen bestrahlen, sonst wird es sehr wenig bringen. Und wenn ihr jetzt ein PSMA PET/CT machen lasst, kann es gut sein, dass fünf Knochenmetastasen entdeckt werden. Ich fürchte, dann lehnt man eine Cyberknife-Bestrahlung ab und es wäre besser Lu177 einzusetzen, was eine innere Bestrahlung ist.

Das Xtandi beeinflusst das CT nicht. Es kann natürlich sein, dass die Metastasen etwas schrumpfen und dann mit dem CT nicht mehr entdeckt werden. Das wäre mir aber egal. Zometa und Denosumab wirken nicht gegen den Tumor sondern wirken nur gegen die Nebenwirkung der Hormontherapie - Knochenschwund. Das würde ich erst später nehmen.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Also nächste Woche werden die Befunde beim Urologen sein , dann Termin wegen früherer Einnahme von Xtandi,  nach Ct werde ich Kontakt mit Berlin aufnehmen.  Das macht doch erst Sinn, wenn  alle Befunde da sind? 
Gute Nacht allen
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Kurze Rückmeldung: Mein Vater ist an Corona erkrankt, Aufschub der Therapie mit Xtandi.

----------


## SantaSam

Alle Daumen für eine schnelle Genesung sind gedrückt!

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Franky, ich denke dank der Impfung ist der Verlauf nach 3 Tagen heftiger Erkältung mild.

----------


## Stefan1

. . . wünsche Gute und schnelle Besserung.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Stefan.
....und den Krebs kümmert das alles nicht,  er wächst ungestört weiter...
Schei..... Corona, immer wieder..
Martina

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Martina, gestatte bitte eine Frage. Wo kann sich zur Zeit ein 76 jähriger anstecken?
Als bekanntlich ängstlicher Mensch interessiert mich das sehr.
Lg urs

----------


## Michi1

Irgendwer in der Familie muss doch zum Einkaufen. Wenn nicht, dann muss einer die Ware an der Haustür empfangen. Der Weg für einen Virus ist ganz einfach. Auch hast du vielleicht Enkelkinder?

----------


## ursus47

Bei uns im Haus wohnen gemischt junge und ältere und im Treppenhaus gibt es immer wieder heftig Unterhaltung ohne Masken. Als Begründung kommt wir sind alle geimpft. Ich glaube da liegt einer der Gründe warum sich immer noch so viele anstecken.  Von der Dunkelziffer möchte ich gar nicht sprechen

----------


## ursus47

Liebe Martina sei mir nicht böse wenn ich nun thread verhunzt habe 
Werde mich zurücknehmen 
Lieber Gruß und gute Besserung Deines Vaters 
Urs

----------


## Martina1701

Alles gut Urs, er hat beim Einkaufen im Supermarkt seine Schwester getroffen. Sie wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht,  dass sie positiv ist. Das merkte sie dann erst 2 Tage später. Weitere 3 Tage später entwickelte mein Vater Symptome, 2 Schnelltests und dann der PCR waren positiv. Und Urs, man muss wirklich vorsichtiger sein   will aber keine Panik machen. Beide sind geimpft und haben FFP Madken getragen. Seine Schwester hat ihm beim Einpacken der Einkäufe geholfen, der ganze Kontakt dauerte einige Minuten. Eine andere Möglichkeit  ist praktisch ausgeschlossen, er war nirgendwo.
Martina

----------


## Stefan1

Hallo Martina,

war Dein Vater schon geboostert ?

----------


## Martina1701

Nein, 2- geimpft.

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo Martina,

auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche für deinen Vater und weiterhin starke Nerven für dich. Vielleicht hilft es dir, zu wissen, dass der Krebs bei Corona-Infektionen scheinbar manchmal eine Pause einlegt. So war es zum Beispiel bei meinem Vater mit seinem sehr schweren Verlauf. Ich drücke euch die Daumen.

Anja

----------


## Martina1701

Danke fürs Mutmachen.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Tag in die Runde. Mein Vater hat Corona gut überstanden und war heute zum CT. Es konnten keine Auffälligkeiten erkannt werden. Nun bleibt es bei den beiden im KS gefundenen Läsionen. Am 3. Januar erfolgt dann das Gespräch beim Urologen. Wir hoffen, dass er die Bestrahlung nicht ablehnt....
Liebe Grüße
Martina

----------


## martcu

Freut mich, dass dein Vater einen milden Verlauf hatte. Viele Grüße Martin

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Tag, Arztbesuch erledigt. Xtandi wurde angesetzt, auf Med. zum sogenannten Knochenschutz haben wir noch verzichtet.
Überweisung zur Bestrahlung erhalten. Super. 
Was meint ihr? Schnellstmöglich Termin zur Bestrahlung und Xtandi noch aufschieben? Oder doch schon nehmen? Cyberknife hat uns ja fasziniert, der Weg dahin war lang und aufwändig. Gerne wieder Cyberknife wenn es schneller genehmigt würde, hat beim letzten Mal 4 Monate gedauert.  Oder werden die Metastasen  auch mit herkömmlicher Bestrahlung vernichtet? Ginge vielleicht unbürokratischer und schneller? Mit wievielen Sitzungen müsste man  rechnen? Bei Cyberknife war es einmalig.
Danke für eure Einschätzung 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Wegen der Bestrahlung muss man Xtandi nicht aufschieben. Cyberknife erlaubt einen Punkt mit hoher Dosis zu bestrahlen, dann ist die Metastase erledigt. Allerdings kann der Strahlentherapeut mit dem Cyberknife nach einem PSMA PET/CT fragen, da er vermutet, dass da noch mehr ist als man mit dem Knochenszinitgramm erkennen konnte. Bei der herkömmlichen Bestrahlung, also IMRT, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Einmal kann man mit drei Sitzungen bestrahlen, um Knochenschmerzen zu beseitigen. Davon ist die Metastase aber nicht beseitigt. Oder man macht mehr Sitzungen und versucht so eine ähnlich hohe Dosis wie Cyberknife zu erreichen. Das kann aber zu Nebenwirkungen führen, da damit eine höhere Dosis in einem größeren Bereich angewendet wird. Die Entscheidung ist schwierig.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg, wir schätzen deine Meinung sehr.

----------


## Martina1701

Entscheidung für ein PET Ct gefallen, Termin steht.  Hoffentlich ist da nicht noch viel mehr zu sehen.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Mein Vater nimmt seit 2 Wochen Xtandi ein. Seit gestern zeigt er allergische Reaktionen. Schwellung der Lippe, kribbeln in den Handhelenken und Hautausschlag am gesamten Oberkörper.  Kennt das jemand? Ich kann zu diesen Reaktionen im Internet und Beipackzettel nichts Konkretes finden. Vielleicht liegt es dann ja doch an etwas anderem?
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Oder nach PET CT? Kann es da 3 Tage später solche Reaktionen geben? Auch dazu habe ich im WWW nichts gefunden. 
Danke an alle und einen schönen Sonntag
Martina

----------


## Michi1

Ich weiß, dass es Allergien auf Kontrastmittel gibt. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es beim PET-CT gespritzt wird.

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Martina,
  zu Hautausschlag und Schwellung der Lippen nach Enzalutamidmedikation habe ich diesen Hinweis gefunden:

https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/documen...rmation_de.pdf

  S.5:
_Überempfindlichkeitsreaktionen 
__Unter Enzalutamid wurden Überempfindlichkeitsreaktionen beobachtet, die sich durch Symptome,_ 
_wie zum Beispiel Hautausschlag oder Ödem von Gesicht, Zunge, Lippen oder Pharynx manifestierten_

  Und S. 80:
  _Wenn Sie allergisch gegen Enzalutamid sind, kann dies zu Hautausschlag oder Anschwellen von_ 
_Gesicht, Zunge, Lippen oder Rachen führen. Wenn Sie allergisch gegen Enzalutamid oder einen der_ 
_sonstigen Bestandteile dieses Arzneimittels sind, dürfen Sie Xtandi nicht einnehmen._

  ------------------------------------------------------------
  Die geschilderten Symptome Deines Vaters nach kurzer Zeit Enzalutamid *könnten* auf eine Unverträglichkeit hinweisen. 
Ein baldiger Arztbesuch erscheint zur genaueren Abklärung der Symptome angebracht.

  Alles Gute 
  Franz

----------


## MartinWK

96% der Allergien nach CT-Kontrastmittel treten in 30min auf: https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...ine-angst.html
3 Tage dürfte zu lang sein. Die Frage ist auch, ob es beim CT überhaupt gegeben wurde (Aufklärungsbogen sagt wahrscheinlich nur: "kann" gegeben werden - daher Befund oder Arzt konsultieren). Gefährlich würde eine Allergie so lange danach kaum sein - das Mittel ist ja (fast) vollständig abgebaut/ausgeschieden.
"_...dürfen Sie Xtandi nicht einnehmen_" bedeutet, dass eine sehr schnelle Abklärung durch einen Arzt erfolgen muss, alternativ das Medikament erstmal abgesetzt werden sollte.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für eure Antworten, seit gestern ist Xtandi abgesetzt. Morgen steht erst mal eine augenop an, dann muss der Urologe aufgesucht werden.  Die Tage ohne Med.  sind doch nicht so schlimm?
Martina

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Martina,



> Hautausschlag am gesamten Oberkörper.


Enzalutamid (Xtandi) und Apalutamid (Erleada) sind chemisch sehr ähnlich aufgebaut. Ich hatte auch nach kurzer Zeit der Einnahme von Apalutamid (Erleada) einen großflächigen Hautausschlag im Bereich Unterbauch einschließlich Oberschenkel. Da er sich bei mir nur "kosmetisch" geäußert hat, also ohne Juckreiz, Pusteln oder Bläschen, habe ich einfach abgewartet und er ist auch nach kurzer Zeit, 3-4 Tage, wieder verschwunden. Nachdem Xtandi jetzt abgesetzt ist, sollte der Ausschlag auch verschwinden, nach Wiederaufnahme der Medikation könnte er aber wieder auftreten. 
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Barnold, danke für deine Rückmeldung. Der Ausschlag ist jetzt rückläufig, die Schwellung der Lippe geht auch zurück. Dafür jetzt Durchfall.  Und das Kribbeln in Füßen Und Händen. Die Stimmung ist gerade ziemlich am Boden. Ob wir das Xtandi in halber Dosis nochmal versuchen? Im Moment ist alles schwierig, morgen auch noch die Augen- OP. 
Schönen Abend in die Runde wünscht 
Martina

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Martina,
hier gehts um die Anwendung der halben Dosis , Posting 17 und generell auch um Xtandi

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ghlight=zombie

vielleicht hilft es euch etwas

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Reiner,  wenn ich das lese, wird mir Angst und Bange. Nur eine große Wahl gibt es nicht. Wir werden das Xtandi noch einige Tage aussetzen. Vielleicht kann jemand eine Aussage treffen: lieber Xtandi reduzieren oder Wechsel auf Zytiga?
Danke im Vorraus
Martina

----------


## Georg_

So weit ich das aus dem Profil erkennen kann, wurde noch kein Zytiga eingesetzt. Dann kann man von Xtandi auf Zytiga wechseln, lange nimmt dein Vater das ja noch nicht. Vielleicht verträgt er Zytiga ja besser. Zytiga hat eine ganz andere Wirkungsweise aber natürlich auch Nebenwirkungen. Die Wirkung gegen den Tumor soll praktisch gleich sein.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Georg,

Martinas Vater hatte schon einen Herzinfarkt. Vielleicht hat er daher Xtandi verordnet bekommen. 

Martina, wenn ihr auf Zytiga wechseln wollt , sprecht Euren Arzt , sofern er nicht selbst davon berichtet, auf die Nebenwirkungen bezüglich Herzerkrankung an.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Danke Reiner,  wenn ich das lese, wird mir Angst und Bange. 
> Martina


Noch eine Anmerkung zu dem Inhalt des Threads vom Sepp.

Ich wollte Dir keine Angst machen. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, was von der Firma als Antwort auf redzuzierte Dosierung kam und das man das mit dem Arzt besprechen soll.

Was die Angst betrifft: Der Threaderöffner ist ein sehr spezieller Mensch, der seinen eigenen Weg gegangen ist und wohl immer noch geht. Wenn er so oft von seinem Zombiestatus spricht, kann das auch durchaus damit zusammen hängen, das er sehr viel Schmerzmittel, Opiate , etc. eingenommen hat. Das diese Medikamente bestimmte Nebenwirkungen haben, wissen wir ja alle, aber jeder kann diese auch unterschiedlich wahrnehmen.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg und Reiner für eure Mutmachantworten. Der Urologe fragte uns, welches der beiden Medikamente mein Vater nehmen möchte. Wir haben uns für Xtandi entschieden, weil die Einnahme unkomplizierter schien und Georg früher schon mal schrieb, dass es von der Wirkung eigentlich egal ist.. Nach Vorerkrankungen fragte der urologe nicht.
Liebe Grüße von Martina

----------


## Stefan1

> Nach Vorerkrankungen fragte der urologe nicht.
> Liebe Grüße von Martina


Moins Martina,
das verstehe ich nicht, aufgrund meiner 2 Herzinfarkte hat mich der Onkologe *VOR* Verschreibung von Zytiga erst zum Kardiologe geschickt und der hat dann grünes Licht für Zytiga gegeben.

In meinem Profil kannst Du ja lesen wie lange ich Zytiga schon nehme und ich habe dabei keinerlei Nebenwirkungen ! der PSA schwankt wohl, aber bis PSA 10 interresiert mich das wirklich wenig.

Ich werde sowieso 80 Jahre  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Stefan,

oh man, oh man, oh Mann. . . . . . 
Du verstehst es nicht lieber Stefan.
Vielleicht meldet sich Martin mal  bei dir . . . . .

Es ist eigentlich scheiß egal was du nimmst.
Alles ist nicht gut für Dein Herz.

Daher hatte ich dir empfohlen, mal nachzuhaken, ob du Darolutamid auch einsetzen könntest.

Du hattest so einen Schreck bekommen, dass du mich gleich nieder gemacht hattest.

Lieber Stefan, es wäre 100 mal  besser, als wenn du mit 80 Jahren eine Chemo machen müsstest   :L&auml;cheln:  (eigentlich ohne Smilie)
Aber wir sind ja geil . . .  :L&auml;cheln:  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Daher hatte ich dir empfohlen, mal nach zu harken, ob du Darolutamid auch einsetzen könntest.
> Gruss
> hartmut


Moins Hartmut,
ich hatte Dir damals geantwortet daß mehrmals im Netz steht, Darolutamid verstopft die Adern im Herz und mein Kardiologe sagte Darolutamid wäre *nicht* gut für mein Herz.

----------


## Stefan1

> Du verstehst es nicht lieber Stefan.
> Gruss
> hartmut


Hartmut,
ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, es verwundert mich, daß der Urologe nicht nach Vorerkrankung gefragt hat.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich weiss nicht, wie du es siehst, lieber Stefan.
Ich würde alles nutzen, was es für diesen blöden Krebs gibt!

Es ist nicht alles richtig, was Dir Ärzte sagen.
Die haben manchmal Angst, weil sie in Regress genommen werden könnten (Leitlinie).

Mein Schwager hat 4 Infarkte gehabt, und lebt immer noch. (kein krebs)

Bekämpfe erst einmal den Krebs, bevor noch weiter die "Peniswurzel" befallen wird.
Das wäre wirklich nicht gut.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Martina1701

Ende des Monats muss mein Vater zum Check zum Kardiologen.  Wir werden nachfragen.
Auf jeden Fall danke für den Hinweis. 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo in die Runde!
PET Ct absolviert, 5 Knochenmetastasen gefunden, die bestrahlt werden könnten. 
Schönes Wochenende für euch 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Das wird nicht einfach einen Arzt zu finden, der fünf Knochenmetastasen mit Cyberknife bestrahlt. Ich glaube Prof. Budach an der Charite wird es wohl machen.
https://www.charite.de/service/perso...detail/budach/

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo in die Runde,
Georg, Anfrage Berlin ist gestellt.
Nach einer Woche Aussetzten des Xtandi hat mein Vater wieder begonnen es zu nehmen.
Der PSA fiel von 4,8 auf 1,36. Also vom 5.Januar bis 1.Februar.
Mal sehen  wie es weitergeht. 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

In 14 Tagen beginnt die Bestrahlung mit Cyberknife.  5x ist angesetzt für 5 Metastasen.  Kann uns bitte jemand sagen, ob die Bestrahlungen täglich üblich sind? Oder ist ein Tag Pause dazwischen? Wir haben nur den ersten Termin bekommen, die anderen bekommen wir mit Beginn der Bestrahlung.
Danke und schönen Abend euch 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Cyberknife gibt in einer Bestrahlung, in drei Bestrahlungen und fünf Bestrahlungen. Das alles ist üblich. Es hängt vom Arzt ab, es kann sein, dass die fünf Bestrahlungen hintereinander angesetzt werden oder ein Tag Pause dazwischen ist.

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Abend, ich habe eine Frage an euch Experten.  Mein Vater war heute zum Planungs CT. Ich dachte er wird Cyberknife behandelt. Was ist True Beam? Er hat nicht gefragt.
Werden auch dabei Metastasen zerstört?
Danke an euch 
Martina

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martina,



> Was ist True Beam? Werden auch dabei Metastasen zerstört?


Auszug aus dem "Basiswissen" dazu:



> TrueBeam®
> (wörtlich wahrer Strahl) ist wie RapidArc® ein von der Firma Varian Medical Systems entwickeltes Gerät mit  der Beschreibung nach  vergleichbaren Eigenschaften wie CyberKnife® und Tomotherapie®. Laut Beschreibung wird die Strahlenquelle mit einer Bildgebung synchronisiert, so dass das behandelnde Personal während der Behandlung den Tumor sehen kann. Ferner werden vom Gerät die Atmung des Patienten überwacht und die Bestrahlung entsprechend korrigiert. Die Behandlungssitzung dauere nur wenige Minuten.


Es ist also ein fortgeschrittenes Image Guided Radio Therapy (IGRT) System, das auch in der Lage ist, Metastasen zu zerstören.

Ralf

----------


## Martina1701

Dankeschön.

----------


## Hans-J.

Guter Link von @Ralf. Es lohnt immer wieder aktuell einmal nachzusehen.

@Martina
man kann und muß den True Beam als Weiterentwicklung des Cyberknife ansehen.
Ich wurde ab 2018 mehrmals mit True Beam mit meiner Lungenmetastase und Knochenmetastase an der Schädelbasis behandelt.

Das Gating beim Atmen und die Korrekturen haben wohl mit dazu beigetragen, dass sich die Lungenmetastase mit 105 BED nie mehr gemeldet hat.

Die 2. knifflige Knochenmetastase an der Schädelbasis hat man mit der  Kombi Rapid Arc/Tomographie - durch Abdeckung mit den Kollimatoren - sicherstellen  können.
( Hörorgannähe )

Wie gut, dass wir hier 5 x 6,5 gy applizierten um eine Reserve für eine Nachbestrahlung sicher zu stellen. Die dann auch noch einmal erforderlich wurde.

Aus dem Grunde kann ich die hier sehr oft präferierte Cyberknife reflexion nicht verstehen, denn der True Beam mit allen zur Verfügungung stehenden Equipments und deren Ausreizung läßt aus meiner Sicht den Cyberknife alt aussehen.

Du hast eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen Martina.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für euren Zuspruch, ich habe jetzt gedacht, dass es nun doch auf ei e palliative Bestrahlung hinaus läuft.  Das Ziel war aber, die Metastasen zu zerstören. Wenn das mit diesem Gerät  auch geht, ist es gut.
Martina, die ihren Vater nicht nerven möchte...
(er fragt eben nie nach)

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo, ich wende mich wieder mal mit einer Frage an euch, da ich im Internet keine klare Aussahe finden konnte. Wieviel Gray werden benötigt, um Knochenmetastasen zu zerstören?
Vielen Dank 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Ganz genau weiß das keiner. Man geht von mindestens 100-120 Gy biologisch effektive Dosis (BED) aus. Wenn du sagst, welche Bestrahlung geplant ist, d.h. wieviel Sitzungen mit jeweils wieviel Gy, kann ich das ausrechnen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich meinte biologisch equivalente Dosis.

----------


## Hans-J.

@Georg,

glaubst du dass hier noch jemand ernsthaft die bioloisch effektive Dosis, der biologisch equivalenten Dosis mitgehen wird? Qualifikationsdosis?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhK0cDUw1O0

@Martina
Die einfache gy Gesamtsumme bei Knochenmetastasen liegt um die 54 gy, wenn keine Knochennekrosen entstehen sollen. Manche bleiben leicht drunter, manche machen die Gradwanderung bis 55 gy.

Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Die biologisch equivalente Dosis erlaubt verschiedene Strahlendosen und Fraktionierungen miteinander zu vergleichen. Ich verwende z.B. diesen Rechner http://www.radiobiology.org/bed1a.asp Für Prostatakrebs setzt man die a/b Relation mit 1.5 an.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo,  geplant sind 3x 10 Gray mittels True beam. Mir kommt das wenig vor, der Arzt meinte,  das reiche um Metastasen zu zerstören. 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Dann wird mit TrueBeam eine SBRT Bestrahlung gemacht. Die BED ist 230 Gy und damit völlig ausreichend.

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, was hast du da genau gerechnet?
Entscheidend ist der Ansatz von α/β: https://ro-journal.biomedcentral.com...014-018-1040-z

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe es in den in #234 angegebenen Rechner eingegeben mit einem a/b Faktor von 1,5. Dieser wird meist genommen. https://ar.iiarjournals.org/content/33/3/1009.long

Die Formel für BED ist BED = Gesamtdosis * (1+(Dosis pro Fraktion / (alpha/beta-Faktor) )) Quellen in meinem Text "Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs".

----------


## MartinWK

Unter der Annahme α/β = 1,5 ergibt sich EQD2 = 98.57Gy; das wäre mehr als sinnvoll: " _Of note, the higher α/β derived from hypofractionated dose escalation studies might in part be contributed to the fact that the doseresponse relationship starts to max out at approximately EQD2 80 Gya dose which is superseded by most ultrahypofractionation regimens [16]_" https://link.springer.com/article/10...66-020-01723-8

Es wird inzwischen angenommen, dass Hypofraktionierung (also hohe Einzeldosen) andere α/β Werte hat: https://www.annalsofoncology.org/art...195-5/fulltext
Auch gestützt durch https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...60301619338271
"_The current results of 7-year relapse-free survival confirmed our previous findings that the hypothesized dose escalation in the HF arm did not translate to superior tumor control compared with the CF arm._"
Denn die Annahme von α/β = 1.5 in beiden Zweigen treibt die äquivalente Dosis für die Hypofraktionierung nach oben.

Bei Martina geht der Arzt vermutlich von α/β = 3Gy aus, was EQD2 = 78Gy bedeutet (also äquivalent zu 39 Sitzungen á 2 Gy). Folgt er der genannten Studie https://www.annalsofoncology.org/art...195-5/fulltext sind allerdings für EBRT α/β = 4Gy anzusetzen und dann reduziert sich EQD2 auf 70Gy, *was zu wenig wäre*, besonders bei Knochenbestrahlung. BED wäre dann 105Gy.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

man kann, um eine Vergleichbarkeit herzustellen, auf BED oder EQD2 umrechnen. Das sind aber verschiedene Einheiten!
3 x 10 Gy sind bei einem a/b Faktor von 1,5 = 230 Gy BED und bei einem a/b Faktor von 3 = 130 Gy BED. Beides ist hoch genug um die Metastasen zu zerstören. Mir ist nur die Mindestdosis in BED bekannt. Der a/b Faktor von 3 wird bei gesundem Gewebe angenommen, oder wenn einem der richtige a/b Faktor unbekannt ist.
3 x 10 Gy sind bei einem a/b Faktor von 1,5 = 98.6 Gy EQD2 und bei einem a/b Faktor von 3 = 78 Gy EDQD2. Das ist aber nur eine andere Einheit. Es sollten 100 bis 120 BED mindestens sein.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Ich habe EQD2 nur verwendet, weil es in der einen Studie benutzt wurde.
In der Literaturstudie von Xian-Shu Gao wurde festgestellt, dass die Studien bezüglich Hypofraktionierung bei SBRT im Mittel α/β = 4,07Gy ansetzen, mit beachtlicher Variabilität.

Natürlich sind das nur Annahmen, so genau ist nicht zu bestimmen, wie die jeweiligen Zellen auf die Bestrahlung reagieren (ob alle daran zugrunde gehen). Wenn die Dosis zu gering ist bleibt eben etwas übrig. Ich verstehe das so, dass hier lokal kurativ bestrahlt werden soll, und da man nur diesen einen Schuß hat, erscheint mir die Dosis zu gering.

----------


## Georg_

In dieser Studie heißt es: "the radiobiology of PCa is characterized with a very low α/β-ratio (1.4–1.5 Gy)" https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/labs/pm...es/PMC7362647/
Und in dieser Studie: 1.55 https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20381268/
Was ich sagen kann, wird meist 1,5 verwendet.

----------


## MartinWK

Das sind die Werte für EBRT mit normaler Fraktionierung. Mit SBRT hat nach 2015 eine neue Äre begonnen:
"_SBRT and extreme hypofractionation: A new era in prostate cancer treatments?_" https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4661355/
Dort heißt es auch:
"_Recent investigations on biochemical control in PC suggested an α/β value between 1 and 3 Gy for PC,..._" und noch jüngere Studien sagen eher 4, denn das Modell mit linearem α und quadratischem β paßt nicht mehr.

----------


## Georg_

Die Studie beschreibt, dass die hohen Dosen je Sitzung bei SBRT noch effektiver die Zellen abtöten als die vielen Sitzungen mit IMRT. In der Studie heißt es: "Hypofractionation would offer a unique opportunity to optimize the therapeutic ratio taking advantage of the potential heightened sensitivity of PC to higher dose/fraction". Damit würde die Bestrahlung noch effektiver sein als der BED erwarten lässt.

Ich wurde an der Uniklinik Köln mit 3 x 10 Gy bestrahlt und die bestrahlten Metastasen sind nicht wiedergekommen.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo ihr 2, eure Diskussion ist sachlich und respektvoll, auch für mich interessant,  aber leider verstehe ich nicht alles, die Materie ist mir zu fremd, und Mathe war nie meins.
Im Arztgespräch sagte der Arzt , volle Kanone rauf da. Ich habe dann gefragt, ob die Metastasen zerstört werden, er bejahte. Im Nachhinein kam mir die Dosis zu gering vor. Darum meine Frage hier. Etwas beruhigt bin nun, wir hoffen auf gute Ergebnisse. 
Meinem Vater geht es gut, keinerlei Nebenwirkungen oder Beschwerden.
Martina

----------


## Trekker

> Hallo ihr 2, eure Diskussion ist sachlich und respektvoll, auch für mich interessant,  aber leider verstehe ich nicht alles, die Materie ist mir zu fremd, und Mathe war nie meins.


Mach Dir da keine Gedanken, liebe Maria, anderen geht es nicht viel besser als Dir. Unabhängig von meinem bescheidenen Mathekenntnissen, bin ich immer wieder erstaunt, was hier einige Leidensgenossen drauf haben und auch an den Mann/die Frau bringen können.
Vielen Dank dafür
Henry

----------


## Barnold

> Mach Dir da keine Gedanken, liebe Maria, anderen geht es nicht viel besser als Dir.


und ich bin dankbar, dass wir die beiden und auch noch andere hier aktiv im Forum haben.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo in die Runde, heute wurde der neue PSA- Wert mitgeteilt. Leider ist er nur von 0,88 auf 0,73 gesunken. Die Bestrahlung ist jetzt 4 Wochen her, wir sind schon etwas enttäuscht. Auch nach nunmehr fast 4 Monaten Xtandi hätten wir uns einen tieferen Wert gewünscht. Immerhin ist er nicht gestiegen.  Allen einen schönen Tag
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Ein kurzer Zwischenbericht: neuer PSA nach Bestrahlung von 5 Knochenmetastasen und Xtandi seit Januar 0,33. Dies ist zwar ein Abfall,  scheint mir aber doch zu wenig. Der Urologe sagte dazu nur, tiefer geht es nun wohl nicht. Aber kann der das wissen? Was meint ihr aus vielleicht eigenen Erfahrungen? Natürlich hoffen wir, dass der PSA noch sinkt. Können wir sonst noch etwas tun?
Liebe Grüße in die Runde
Martina und Papa

----------


## Georg_

Ich halte das für einen sehr niedrigen Wert, wenn man die Knochenmetastasen bedenkt. Aber er kann weiter sinken, man weiß es nicht. Ob dein Vater allerdings länger lebt, wenn der PSA Wert noch auf 0,25 sinkt, glaube ich nicht. Wichtiger sind die weiteren Therapien.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg, der Urologe scheint sich sicher, dass das der Tiefstwert ist. "Außerdem ist mit 77 Jahren das durchschnittliche Lebensalter eines Mannes erreicht "
Gerne hoffen wir nun auf die nächsten 3 beschwerdefreien Monate und wollen die Zeit genießen. Aber die Frage ist eben da: was dann? Alles, außer Chemo. Nur was? Und die Erfahrung sagt, kümmert euch rechtzeitig  ,  alles dauert , ewige Warterei...
Ein sonniges Wochenende 
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Martina,

ich bin überrascht, dass der Arzt sagt: "Außerdem ist mit 77 Jahren das durchschnittliche Lebensalter eines Mannes erreicht ". Ich denke er sollte das nicht sagen. Jedenfalls sterben nicht alle Männer wenn sie die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung erreicht haben. Vielmehr hat man eine verlängerte Lebenserwartung, wenn man die 77 Jahre erreicht hat.

Das Xtandi sollte mindestens bis Ende des Jahres wirken. Wenn der PSA Wert auf 2,0 ng/ml gestiegen ist, solltet ihr die Therapie ändern. Z.B. eine Lu177 Therapie.

Georg

----------


## Martina1701

Ja Georg, da wurde mir auch übel. Mein Vater knabbert an der Aussage.
Ich erhoffe eine längere Wirkung, dann würde es 1 Jahr wirken. Profact alleine wirkte knapp 3 Jahre. Dann geht der Kampf um Lu mit Ärzten und kasse von vorne los...
Ich lese Sylvias Thread mit und bin auf ihren Bericht gespannt.
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Martina,




> Hallo Martina,
> 
> ich bin überrascht, dass der Arzt sagt: "Außerdem ist mit 77 Jahren das durchschnittliche Lebensalter eines Mannes erreicht ". Ich denke er sollte das nicht sagen. Jedenfalls sterben nicht alle Männer wenn sie die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung erreicht haben. Vielmehr hat man eine verlängerte Lebenserwartung, wenn man die 77 Jahre erreicht hat.
> 
> Das Xtandi sollte mindestens bis Ende des Jahres wirken. Wenn der PSA Wert auf 2,0 ng/ml gestiegen ist, solltet ihr die Therapie ändern. Z.B. eine Lu177 Therapie.
> 
> Georg


Ja mei, die Steinzeit herrscht noch allerorten. Als ich damals 1981 einen 71-jährigen aktiven Schreinermeister zum Herzkatheter im Klinikum Großhadern telefonisch anmelden wollte, fragte mich der Kollege, ob ich noch alle Tassen im Schränke hätte




> Ja Georg, da wurde mir auch übel. Mein Vater knabbert an der Aussage.
> Ich erhoffe eine längere Wirkung, dann würde es 1 Jahr wirken


Nach all den Infos hier ist diese Hoffnung berechtigt.

Winfried

----------


## Martina1701

Ich danke euch für eure Mutmachzeilen. Meinem Vater geht es gut wie lange nicht,  bewirtschaftet den Garten, war gestern im Kirschbaum zum Kirschenpflücken....aber eben die Psyche. Statt das der Arzt Mut macht,  weitere Wege aufzeigt, zieht er ihn runter. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass er schon mal anfängt, sich von seinen Sachen zu trennen, (braucht er ja alles nicht mehr) tut schon weh ..
Danke fürs Zuhören, auch wenn ich damit fachlich nichts zum Forum beitragen kann.
Martina

----------


## Michi1

Man sollte sich von solchen Aussagen, wie Lebenserwartung, nicht runterziehen lassen. Ich lebe schon fast 23 Jahre so wie wenn es mein letzter Tag wäre. Und trotzdem habe ich heuer schon wieder 2 Obstbäume im Garten neu gepflanzt. Auch wurde mir am Donnerstag wieder ein neuer Spinkter eingesetzt. Das alles mit 73. Ich will einfach noch sogar *gut Leben. Verzichte auf nichts.*

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Martina,




> Ich danke euch für eure Mutmachzeilen. Meinem Vater geht es gut wie lange nicht,  bewirtschaftet den Garten, war gestern im Kirschbaum zum Kirschenpflücken....aber eben die Psyche. Statt das der Arzt Mut macht,  weitere Wege aufzeigt, zieht er ihn runter. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass er schon mal anfängt, sich von seinen Sachen zu trennen, (braucht er ja alles nicht mehr) tut schon weh ..
> Danke fürs Zuhören, auch wenn ich damit fachlich nichts zum Forum beitragen kann.
> Martina


doch!

 Dein Beitrag ist außerordentlich wichtig als fachlicher Beitrag. Meine Enkelin als Medizinstudentin findet deinen/euren Beitrag eminent wichtig. Im Studium sollte der zukünftige Arzt schon lernen, wie man umgeht mit dem Patienten...

Bitte berichte weiter.


Winfried

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Tag, mal wieder bin ich ratlos und suche eure Hilfe und Erfahrung. Mein Vater klagt über massive Schmerzen im im März bestrahlten Oberschenkel. Er kann kaum gehen, seit Montag ist es nun deutlich schlechter. Ist das ein normaler Verlauf bei Knochenmetastasen? So schnell eine Verschlechterung? Nach Bestrahlung im März? Da sollte doch erst mal nichts sein? Gerade sitzen wir beim Röntgen.
Danke für euer Ohr
Martina

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Martina,

deine Beunruhigung kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Doch sollte nun erst einmal -mit aller Skepsis- die Diagnostik abgewartet werden. Einen normalen, vorhersehbaren Verlauf bei Knochenmetastasen gibt es nicht.
 Die Röntgenaufnahmen können nun zumindest erst einmal ein etwaiges Bruchgeschehen offenbaren beziehungsweise ausschließen. Ob und welchen Erfolg die Bestrahlung hatte, bleibt festzustellen.

Victor musste mit seinen Knochenmetastasen ohne vorherige Anzeichen eine rapide Verschlechterung in kurzer Zeit bis hin zu Lähmungserscheinungen erleben. Trotz aller anderen vorgeblichen Ursachen, die von den verschiedenen Professoren aus deren jeweiligen Fachrichtungen und verschiedenen Untersuchungsmethoden täglich neu unterschiedlich interpretiert wurden, hat letztlich wohl eine der eingewachsenen Metastasen auf einen Nerv gedrückt. Denn mit Rückgang des PSA und kurzer physiotherapeutischer Mobilisierung blieb von den Beschwerden nichts, was einer weiteren Behandlung oder gar einer der vorgeschlagenen Operationen bedurfte. Heute ist Victor wieder so fit, als wäre nichts geschehen.

Wir wollen auch mit der frühen Lu 177 Behandlung dafür sorgen, dass es so bleibt. Die Idee, bereits während der laufenden ADT -ohne vorherige Chemo- mit der Lu eine zeitnahe Verbesserung zu erreichen,
 scheint aufzugehen. Der Rückgang des PSA und insbesondere die schmerzfreie Beweglichkeit sind gute Zeichen.
 Nächste Woche erhalten wir die neuen Werte, die dann mit ausreichend Abstand zur ersten Lu-Gabe -ohne Einfluss durch eine Vitamin D Substitution- aussagekräftigere Ergebnisse liefern sollten.

Deinem Vater und dir wünschen wir eine schnelle, treffende Diagnose und baldige Besserung.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Martina1701

Liebe Silvia,
herzlichen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Ich habe eure Geschichte verfolgt und immer Anteil genommen. Ja, selbst wenn eine Metastase der Übeltäter ist, kann euer Beispiel zeigen,  dass es Besserung gibt. Da bin ich etwas ruhiger. 
Der Orthopäde hat eine Röntgenuntersuchung veranlasst.  Der Knochen stellte sich normal da. Ich dachte,  dass die bestrahlte Metastase irgendwie zu erkennen wäre. Also oberschenkelknochen ok. Im Bereich des Beckens sah er einige Stellen, die er als metastasenverdächtig einstuft. Kann ein Röntgenbild das überhaupt anzeigen? Was ist dann mit Knochenszintigrafie und MRT, Pet Ct.... haben wir im Frühjahr doch alles gemacht. 
Am 26.09. soll mein Vater zum MRT.
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Martina,

zunächst ist es gut, dass kein Bruchgeschehen vorliegt. Doch allein aufgrund von Röntgenaufnahmen halten wir eine abschließende Beurteilung für nicht ausreichend gesichert. 
Ausweislich des Profils deines Vaters ist die letzte aussagekräftige Bildgebung mittels PET/CT Anfang des Jahres erfolgt.
 Eine aktuelle Verlaufskontrolle -insbesondere bei einer befürchteten Progression der Knochenmetastasen- mit weiterer Bildgebung sollte daher zeitnah folgen.
 Dazu ist die anberaumte MRT ein erster Schritt, dem gegebenenfalls weitere folgen.
 Einen guten Überblick der verschiedenen Bildgebungsverfahren mit deren jeweiligen Vor-, Nachteilen und Grenzen gibt der nachfolgende Kurzbeitrag.

https://cme.medlearning.de/amgen/bil...z1/pdf/cme.pdf

Und ja, bei Victor glaubten nach jeder weiteren Untersuchung die verschiedenen Professoren andere Ursachen für die Lähmung und Schmerzen zu erkennen.
 Ihr solltet immer kritisch nachfragen und etwaige Ungereimtheiten ansprechen.
Bestätigt sich die Fortentwicklung der Knochenmetastasen unter laufender ADT (teilweises Therapieversagen) kann dies ein ausreichender Grund zur LU Therapie ohne vorherige Chemo sein.
 Lasst euch dies dann für die Krankenkasse schriftlich bestätigen. Bei uns waren die Herren Professoren froh, so die Verantwortung an die Uni Bonn zur LU-Behandlung abgeben zu können.

Bei unserer (privaten) Krankenversicherung kam es bislang zu keiner Nachfrage oder gar Ablehnung der Leistung.
 Die erste Teilrechnung zur LU ging problemlos durch. Ob die Erstattung schließlich in voller Höhe erfolgen wird, müssen wir allerdings noch abwarten.
 Vorher nachgefragt haben wir bewusst nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Silvia,  ich denke, dass wir uns mit der Lu Therapie auseinandersetzen müssen,  dachte es bleibt noch etwas Zeit nach der Bestrahlung im März bei sinkendem PSA. Vielleicht ist es doch nur eine Reizung eines Nerves durch den Spinalksnal? Ich will die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben. 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo in die Runde,  kurze Rückmeldung von uns. Die Schmerzen im linken Bein sind trotz " Schmerzcocktail" aus Novalgin, Paracetamol und Ortoton immer noch da. Das drückt mächtig auf die Psyche. Das Gehen fällt schwer, das Bein knickt immer mal weg. Der Aktionsradius ist seit nunmehr drei  Wochen erheblich eingeschränkt. Der HA ist zugänglich, aber ratlos, der Orthopäde mochte das MRT  am 23. 9. abwarten.  Und wir hängen irgendwie in der Luft....
Habt einen schönen Tag 
Martina und Papa

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Martina,

ich kenne das Problem nur zu gut. Bisher versuchte ich mich immer mit Hilfe meines Urologen selbst einzustellen, was die Schmerztherapie betrifft. Also ich sagte was ich will und er ging den Weg unterstützend mit mir. Aber man macht hier automatisch Fehler, zum Beispiel, wenn es mal besser ist, versucht man die Dosis zu reduzieren oder aber gleich wieder ein anderes Schmerzmittel weg zu lassen. Man muß aber versuchen, einen Pegel zu erreichen, der annähernd immer gleich ist.

Bai meinem letzten Krankenhausaufenthalt vor ca. 10 Tagen wurde mir aufgrund meiner trotz starken Schmerzmitteln ein Schmerztherapeut aus der Schmerzambulanz zugewiesen mit dem ich über dieses Problem sprach. Er hat dann meine Medikation umgestellt und seit einigen Tagen kann ich tatsächlich wieder klar denken und meine Schmerzen halten sich vorwiegend im Hintergrund.

Was mir bei der Medikation bei Deinem Vater auffällt, Novalgin ist gut , aber nicht stark genug, Paracetamol noch schwächer und das Ortoton ist lediglich ein Muskelentspannungsmedikament. Meiner Meinung nach einfach die falsche Medikation, da ich weis welche Schmerzen Deinem Vater die Psyche kosten.
Sollte es sich bei Deinem Vater zum Beispiel auch um Nervenschmerzen handeln, helfen die aufgeführten Medikamente kaum. Das gilt es jetzt heraus zu finden.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr in Eurem Bereich versuchen herauszufinden wo sich eine Schmerzambulanz befinet oder Ihr findet direkt einen Schmerztherapeuten. 

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Reiner,  die Medikation nimmt er so seit Donnerstag.  Vorher die Kombi aus Ibuprofen 600 und Novalgin. Das hat nichts gebracht und sa mein Vater meinte, dass der Muskel weh tut, kam die Änderung. Er kann zum Beispiel das Bein nicht hoch genug heben um Treppen zu steigen,  ins Auto bekommt er das Bein auch nicht. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange es brsuchr, um einen Pegel aufzubauen. Vielleicht hat da jemand Ahnung?
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Reiner mit E

Meines Wissens dauert es ein paar Tage bis sich ein konstanter Pegel aufbaut. Das kommt auch auf die Medikamente an. Wichtig ist einfach, das die Wirkung rund um die Uhr, also 24 Stunden gleichbleibend ist. Genaueres kann Dir da aber  der Schmerztherapeut sagen.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Reiner,  wir hoffen jeden Tag auf irgendeine Wirkung.

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Martina,

drei Wochen mit Schmerzen und Lähmungserscheinungen sollten nicht sein. 
Reiner hat daher aus guten Gründen auf die zeitnahe Einschaltung eines Schmerztherapeuten hingewiesen. 
Insbesondere die durch Knochenmetastasen verursachten extremen Schmerzen lassen sich nur selten vom Hausarzt in den Griff bekommen. 
Als wir zur Vorbesprechung der Lu in Bonn waren, wurde seitens Prof. Essler daher als erstes die Schmerzsituation angesprochen. 
Neben der weiteren Diagnostik sei gegebenenfalls ein Schmerztherapeut zu Rate zu ziehen. Gleiches gelte zu jeder Zeit der Behandlung.
 Die Schmerzfreiheit sei wesentlicher Faktor einer gelingenden Behandlung.

Dies können wir in der Nachschau auch hinsichtlich der vorherigen Behandlungsversuche im örtlichen Krankenhaus (Prostatazentrum) nur bestätigen. 
Mit Schmerzen gehen alle Mobilisierungsversuche ins Leere.
 Es werden bestenfalls Schonhaltungen eingenommen, die eine Besserung hindern.

Damals wurde uns -auch wegen der schnelleren Durchführung der zahlreichen Untersuchungen- die stationäre Aufnahme dringend ans Herz gelegt.
 Dies könnte mit Blick auf den fernen Termin auch nur zum MRT bei wegknickendem Bein und fehlender Fähigkeit zum Anheben des Beins
 auf Stufenhöhe vielleicht auch für deinen Vater in Betracht kommen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Martina,

ich weiß, es ist zum Verzweifeln. Wenn es um den Tumor geht, gibt es kluge, hilfreiche Hinweise. Bei der Schmerztherapie herrscht auch weiterhin ein fragwürdiges Chaos.

Rührt möglicherweise noch aus der Zeit, wo man den jungen Assistenzarzt gemaßregelt hat, wenn er bereits v o r  der Diagnose eine Therapie eingeschlagen hat. Berühmtes Beispiel: Blinddarm bricht durch, weil es dem Patienten nach einer fürsorglichen Behandlung besser ging und der diagnostische Griff auf den Bauch nicht mehr so schmerzhaft war...
Alles Geschichten von anno dazumal.

Reiner und Silvia haben wichtige Hinweise gegeben. Ich möchte dir raten, fordere für deinen Papa eine (zit. Wikipedia):




> Der Ansatz der multimodalen Schmerztherapie geht von einer kombinierten Schmerzbehandlung aus, die eine interdisziplinäre Behandlung von Patienten mit _chronischen Schmerzzuständen (z. B. Wirbelsäulenleiden[1]), einschließlich Tumorschmerzen unter Einbeziehung von psychiatrischen, psychosomatischen oder psychologischen Disziplinen, nach einem ärztlichen Behandlungsplan mit Behandlungsleitung umfasst._


Winfried

P.S. glaub mir, ich könnte gelegentlich aus der Haut fahren: Orthopäde möchte das MRT am 23.9.22 abwarten...

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für eure wertvollen Hinweise.  Ich habe heute beim MRT noch mal Druck gemacht, herausgekommen ist ein Termin am Freitag,  nicht zufriedenstellend, aber besser. Um die Schmerzen werde ich mich morgen noch einmal kümmern. Der Hausarzt ist ja bemüht, nur ratlos. Silvia, an eine Einweisung habe ich tatsächlich auch schon gedacht,  oder die Notaufnahme der Neurologie am Wochenende, dies wollte mein Vater aber nicht. Ohne Bildgebung kommen wir nicht weiter.
Habt vielen Dank
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Winfried, heute ist der 4. Tag mit der veränderten Medikation.  Eine wesentliche Besserung ist bisher nicht eingetreten,  an 7 Tage dachte ich auch, so waren damals mit gleicher Medikation Nervenschmerzen im Bereich der HWS bei Spinalkanalstenose behandelt worden. 
Wir wissen leider nicht, was diese Schmerzen verursacht.
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Abend an alle, ein kurzes Update. Das MRT ist gelaufen, die Auswertung erfolgt Freitag.  Da sind wir noch nicht schlauer.  Die Schmerzen im Oberschenkel sind unter der jetzigen Medikation zumindest in Ruhe erträglicher. Das Laufen fällt ihm schwer,  wird nach einigen Schritten aber etwas besser, Treppenstufen oder auch nur das Aufstehen aus sitzender Position ist eine Qual. Er fährt im Ort auch wieder Auto.  Das Bein ist nicht mehr so sehr geschwollen. Ich habe den Oberschenkel heute mal abgetastet. Etwas mehr Druck bereitete Schmerzen. Ich bilde mir ein ,  dass die Stelle "knubbelig" ist. 
Vieleicht kennt so etwas jemand? 
Liebe Grüße an euch 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Abend in die Runde, heute erfolgte die MRT Auswertung. Die Beschwerden verursacht derzeit nicht der Krebs, insofern konnte der Orthopäde uns beruhigen.  Es wurde eine ausgeprägte Spinalkanalstenose (4mm) festgestellt und eine Wölbung ähnlich eines Bandscheibenvorfalls. Zunächst konservative Therapie, Physio, Akkupunktur und Novaminsulfon Tabletten.
Liebe Grüße an euch und danke für eure stets offenen Ohren. 
Martina

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Martina,




> Es wurde eine ausgeprägte Spinalkanalstenose (4mm) festgestellt und eine Wölbung ähnlich eines Bandscheibenvorfalls. Zunächst konservative Therapie, Physio, Akkupunktur und Novaminsulfon Tabletten.


Jeder, der ähnliche Diagnosen einmal hatte, weiß um den marternden Dauerschmerz. Wenn keine Stellungsänderung, keine Bewegungsänderung hilft. Wenn Lärm stört, usw.

Jeder, der einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte, kennt all die tollen Ratschläge

Ich würde alles - wie von dir aufgezeigt - anwenden. Statt der Novamin Tabletten (=Novalgin) würde ich auch Tropfen nehmen. Dosierung anpassen.

Winfried

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Winfried, von Akkupunktur bin ich selbst 100 %ig überzeugt.  Sind Tropfen besser? Ich dachte, dies wäre egal. Wenn ja, wie wäre da die Dosierung? Obwohl die Schmerzmittel nicht richtig helfen, seit 2 Tagen versucht er es ohne wegen möglicher Nebenwirkungen, ist es ohne Schmerzmittel kaum auszuhalten. Eine Geburtstagsfeier hat er heute wegen der Schmerzen abgesagt. Ich habe gesagt, dass es Quatsch ist und er die Tabletten nehmen soll. Sonst bewegt er sich wegen der Schmerzen gar nicht mehr. Ich hoffe nun dass Physio und Akkupunktur die Lebensqualität verbessern. 
Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Martina,

Winfried wollte mit dem Hinweis auf Novalgin-Tropfen lediglich darauf hinwirken, dass Tropfen besser zu dosieren sind. 

20 Tropfen entsprechen einer 500mg Tablette. Die Tages-Höchstdosis beim Erwachsenen soll 4000mg nicht überschreiten. Um nicht in das Dosischema zu verfallen sind 4 x 40 = 160 Tropfen/Tag möglich. Bei Tabletten sind das 4 x 1000mg oder 8 Tabletten zu 500mg.

Die Anzahl der Tropfen kann also besser individuell angepasst werden als die Tablettenform.
Novalgin ist ein sog. NSAR-Mittel, also ein *n*icht *s*teroides *A*nti*r*heumatikum, welches nicht nur Schmerzen oder Fieber direkt beheben kann, sondern auch antiinflammatorisch, also entzündungshemmend und abschwellend wirkt. Letzteres ist besonders bei den aktuellen Verdachtsbefunden von Bedeutung, auch wenn keine direkte Wirkung auf das Schmerzgeschehen ableitbar ist.

Novalgin wird bei stationärer Behandlung nach operativen Eingriffen fast nur in Tropfenform gegeben, weil eine individuellere Dosierung damit möglich ist.

LG Heribert

----------


## Martina1701

Heribert,  danke für deine wunderbare Antwort. 
Martina

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Heribert,

eine wichtige Richtigstellung zu deiner ansonsten zutreffenden Feststellung




> Metamizol ist ein verschreibungspflichtiges Analgetikum und Antipyretikum aus der Gruppe der Pyrazolone. In den letzten Jahren hat die Zahl der Verordnungen von Metamizol in Deutschland kontinuierlich zugenommen. Im gleichen Maße nahm jedoch auch die Anzahl der Meldungen über zum Teil schwerwiegende unerwünschte Arzneimittelwirkungen zu. Das BfArM nimmt dies zum Anlass auf die Notwendigkeit einer richtigen Indikationstellung und die Beachtung von Vorsichtsmaßnahmen und Warnhinweisen hinzuweisen:


Novalgin gehört also nicht zu den entzündungshemmenden NSAR. 

Zitat hier https://www.bfarm.de/SharedDocs/Risi...metamizol.html

Winfried

----------


## Heribert

Vielen Dank Winfried

für diese wichtigen Hinweise/Richtigstellung. Die Verschreibungspflicht war mir bekannt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Tag in die Runde, bin mal wieder um Ratlosigkeitsmodus. Der neue PSA ist da, der Urologe hatte mit seiner Prognose leider recht. Anstieg in 3 Monaten von 0,33 auf 0,61! Und nun? Ich bin über die kurze Wirkung von Xtandi erschrocken! Gerade 10 Monate! Und das nach der Bestrahlung im März. Der Urologe sieht noch keinen Grund zur Beunruhigung, das nächste Vierteljahr so weiter mit Profact und Xtandi.  Und dann ? Ich habe das Gefühl mich vorbereiten zu müssen. Anträge stellen, Krankenkasse....Ich bin kopflos und würde mich über einen Wegweiser freuen. Ich weiß,  dass mein Vater eine Chemo ablehnt,  ich denke, dass ihn das auch zu sehr schwächt. Er kämpft immer noch mit Schmerzen durch seine Spinalkanalstenose,  ist in der Bewegung eingeschränkt. Nach einen Sturz sind beide Handgelenke geprellt. Was bleibt uns?
Ich bitte also wieder einmal um. Hilfe.
Herzliche Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Martina,
soweit ich das sehe, hat Dein Papa noch keine Therapie mit Zytiga (Abiraterone) erhalten. Darauf würde ich den Urologen mal ansprechen. Ggf. ist auch ein Versuch mit Erleada (Apalutamid) hilfreich, obwohl Enzalutamid (Xtandi) und Apalutamid (Erleada) chemisch sehr ähnlich aufgebaut sind.
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Arnold, nein Zytiga nahm er noch nicht. Der Urologe stellte uns damals frei ob Zytiga oder Xtandi.  Aber nach Xtandi ist die Wirkung von Zytiga ja nicht mehr so groß. Wann wäre der Wechsel sinnvoll? Das ist auf jeden Fall der nächste Weg, leider wohl nur ein kurzer.
Vielen Dank Arnold
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Arnold, ich habe in deinem Profil gelesen, dass diese Kombi bei dir gut hilft. Das freut mich. Aber du hast auch das Profact gewechselt. Ob da ein Wechsel auch sinnvoll wäre? Leider habe ich kein Wert des Testosteron. 
Martina

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Martina,

zurückblickend kann ich ein wenig nachempfinden, wie es dir geht. 
Auch mir sind die Phasen vermeintlicher Ratlosigkeit vertraut.
 Diese vergehen zumeist wieder, wenn man mit möglichst breiten Informationen
aktiv einen Weg für den Angehörigen sucht. Unumgänglich ist es dazu, sämtliche
Basisinformationen -wie auch die Testosteronwerte- zu kennen. Diese sollten
jeweils zeitnah eingeholt und möglichst aktuell gehalten werden.
Zudem kann es hilfreich sein, neben den neuen Vorschlägen auch den eigenen 
Thread nochmals zu lesen. Einige Hinweise, die du eingangs noch als verfrüht 
eingeordnet hast, mögen nun in Betracht gezogen werden.

Wie weit bist du beispielsweise mit der Planung einer etwaigen Lutetium-Therapie? 
Dazu magst du den Kontakt unmittelbar mit einer nuklearmedizinischen Einrichtung
suchen, einen Beratungstermin vereinbaren und mit den vorangegangenen Hinweisen
 gegebenenfalls von dort eine Befürwortung erlangen. 
Solange die Leitlinien dies weiterhin nicht vorsehen, wird nur selten ein Urologe
 insoweit für dich beziehungsweise deinen Vater hilfreich tätig.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Martina1701

Liebe Silvia, danke für deine Antwort.  Ich bewundere deine analytischen Fähigkeiten und die Gabe, so komplexe Zusammenhänge zu verstehen.  Ich bin da leider raus. 
Die Radioligandentherapie habe ich schon mal ins Auge gefasst,  habe aber gehofft, dies noch aufschieben zu können. Meinem Vater geht es derzeit nicht gut, zum einen mental, zum anderen körperlich. Er kann kaum 200 m laufen und hat immer wieder Schmerzen.  Das linke Bein ist immer noch geschwollen, scheint aber stabiler zu werden. Da scheint die Physio doch etwas zu erreichen, obwohl das mit den Terminen leider schwierig ist, sie finden unregelmäßig statt, fallen aufgrund von Krankheit und Personalmangel auch immer mal aus.  
Zum Testosteron: der Urologe hält dies für überflüssig.  Zu Beginn habe ich ihn darauf angesprochen, dann hat er das mal gemacht, jetzt nicht mehr. 
Meine Gedanken sind jetzt, warten wir noch etwas ab, in der Hoffnung, dass der Zustand meines Vaters  sich bessert und gehen dann in die nächste Runde? Oder ist es besser schon jetzt zu reagieren? Dann würde ich Kontakt zur Strahlenklinik aufnehmen, die im März auch Cyberknife durchführte. 
Ich glaube jeder weiß,  wie sich das Gedankenkarusell dreht......
Danke für den Austausch
Martina

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Martina,



> Aber du hast auch das Profact gewechselt.


das habe ich gemacht, weil das Testosteron nach kurzer Zeit wieder größer als 0,2 ng/ml war. Aus Eurem Profil ist erkennbar, dass das Testo zum letzten Mal im März 2021 gemessen wurde. Der Messwert ist umgerechnet 0,13 ng/ml, also gut. Trotzdem gehört der Testosteronwert für mich immer auch zum PSA-Wert. Und falls Du ggf. dem Rat von Silvia bezüglich Lutetiumtherapie folgen möchtest, die habe ich auch schon 2 Mal gemacht mit sehr wenigen bis keinen Nebenwirkungen, aber sehr guter Wirkung gegen meine Metastasen.
Viel Erfolg
Arnold

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Martina,




> -7.07. 22 PSA 0,33
> - 7.10.22 PSA 0,61


das sind die 2 letzten PSA Messungen von Deinem Vater,
es sollte jetzt mal der Testo Wert aktuell festgestellt werden.
sollte er  er höher als 0,2 ng/ml sein dann wäre die die Medikation umzustellen sinnvoll.
bei mir war das Testo bei ca 0,5 ng/ml und das PSA am steigen.
habe dann Zytiga bekommen und das Testo ist unter 0,2 ng/ml gefallen.
das PSA auch auf im Moment 0,001 ng/ml.
das war vor zweieinhalb Jahren

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Martina1701

Danke an euch, ich werde zunächst um eine Kontrolle des Testosteron bitten. Aber ich denke, dass da alles in.O. ist und dass die Wirkung des Xtandi und des Profacts aufgrund der Kastrationsresistenz nachlässt. Oder war es bei jemandem so  dass das Medikament den Wert plötzlich nicht mehr in den Kastrationsbereich drückte? Das wäre vom Schlechten noch das Beste. 
Die Lu 177 Therapie rückt dann weiter in Nähe, wenn die Kasse die Kosten übernimmt. Ich konnte im Internet keine Adresse für diese Therapie in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern finden. Cyberknife fand in der Charite statt. Ob man das nochmal wiederholen kann?
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martina,



> ich werde zunächst um eine Kontrolle des Testosteron bitten


Wenn der Urologe sich ziert, dann versucht es beim Hausarzt.



> Ich konnte im Internet keine Adresse für diese Therapie in  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern finden.


Ruft doch mal bei der Klinik für Strahlentherapie und Radioonkologie der Universitätsmedizin Greifswald an (03834/86-6974). Deren Webseite https://www2.medizin.uni-greifswald.de/strahlen/ sieht so aus, als hätte sie seit 2015 niemand mehr aktualisiert. Es ist nicht unmöglich, dass dort inzwischen auch die 177LU-PSMA-Radiotherapie angeboten wird, aber niemand es für nötig hielt, dies auf der Webseite nachzutragen. 

Ralf

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Ralf  danke für den Hinweis mit Greifswald. Dem werde ich nachgehen.
An den Hausarzt dachte ich auch schon, die Kooperation ist deutlich besser. Oder ein Onkologe? Den müssten wir aber noch erst finden. Ich will meinen Vater derzeit nicht so  überfordern wegen seiner diversen Nebenbaustellen und der stark eingeschränkten Mobilität. 
Danke Ralf 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Hab in Greifswald per Mail nachgefragt.
Schönen Abend 
Martina

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martina,



> Oder ein Onkologe? Den müssten wir aber noch erst finden.


hast Du es schon mal hier probiert:
https://bnho.de/arztsuche/
Das ist die Webseite des Berufsverbandes der niedergelassenen Hämatologen und Onkologen e. V.
Es werden je ein Onkologe in Stralsund und in Schwerin aufgeführt.

Ralf

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Martina,

ohne Kontrolle auch des Testosterons bleiben Unsicherheiten bei der Einschätzung der jeweiligen Situation. 
Wir lassen diesen Wert neben anderen über den Hausarzt einholen. Nachdem wir mit Trenantone keinen
 stabilen Tiefwert des Testosterons < 0,2 mg/ml erreichen konnten, haben wir nun auf Pamorelin gewechselt 
und werden sehen, welche Werte damit erzielt werden können.

Glücklicherweise gibt es unterschiedliche Wirkstoffe, die zur Auswahl stehen und gegebenenfalls noch erprobt
 werden können. 
Insoweit hat Arnold dankenswerter Weise schon mehrfach ausführlich informiert, z.B. auch bei uns im Thread
 unter #158,

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ert-679/page16

Diese Angaben haben auch unseren Hausarzt überzeugt.

Vielleicht kommt für eueren Wohnort (?) in M/V auch Rostock mit deren nuklearmedizinischen Klinik für eine
 Lutetium-Therapie in Betracht?

https://nuklear.med.uni-rostock.de/

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Martina1701

Silvia,  danke für deinen Beitrag. Aufgrund dessen habe ich mir Rostock noch mal genauer angeschaut. Bei meinem Besuch auf der Homepage habe ich zunächst nichts finden können. Nun schon , danke dafür. Für Berlin spricht, dass alle Unterlagen vorhanden sind und man sich schon länger kennt. Dagegen die weite Fahrt bei den derzeitigen Beschwerden meines Vaters. Für Rostock die Nähe zum Wohnort. Nur leider fehlte uns damals da eine umfassende Beratung z.b. Möglichkeit Cyberknife. Aber eine Anfrage ist es trotzdem wert. Auf eine Kostenübernahme durch die Kk sind wir allerdings angewiesen.
Lieber Ralf, danke für den Link u d Deine Mühe. Ein Uroonkologe ist leider nicht dabei. Über Google werden in Rostock welche angezeigt. Ich dachte, dass ein Uroonkologe sich vielleicht besser mit den verschiedenen Medikamenten und Wirkmechanismen besser auskennt? 
Ich wünsche euch einen guten Start in den Tag 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Morgen an euch, einige Tage sind vergangen. Nachdem es meinem Vater mit der Mobilität etwas besser geht, haben wir das Testosteron bestimmen lassen.  Der Wert ist 
1, 19 nmol/ l. Jetzt plagt uns eine Erkältung, aber wer kennt das nicht um diese Jahreszeit.
Der nächste PSA Wert wird im Dezember bestimmt, sicher ein weiterer Anstieg.
Habt einen schönen Tag
Martina

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Martina,

wie schön, dass dein Vater wieder mobiler geworden ist.
 So lässt sich die Erkältung auch mit kleineren Spaziergängen an der frischen Luft lindern.

Umgerechnet liegt der Testosteronwert deines Vaters mit 0,34323646 ng/ml nach neueren
 Erkenntnissen noch etwas zu hoch. 
Er sollte idealerweise unter die Schwelle von 0,2 ng/ml abgesenkt werden.
 Weitere Messungen können Klarheit bringen. 
Wie du weißt (#293), stehen gegebenenfalls Alternativpräparate zur Verfügung.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Silvia,  ich ging davon aus, dass dieser Wert niedrig genug ist und somit das Profact macht, was es soll. Vielleicht könnte dann das Profact gewechselt werden und xtandi noch bleiben und der PSA Anstieg wird gebremst? Wir werden dies im Dezember besprechen. Ich denke, dass ich meinem Vater erst mal zur Ruhe kommen lasse  bevor der Marathon , so empfinde ich dieses, weitergeht. Die Ruhe wird im erst mal gut tun. Aber schon meldet sich das Hirn: Achtung, du verpasst was, vergeude keine Zeit!! Was ist nun richtig? Ich weiß es nicht.
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute 
Martina

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Martina,

die unterschiedlichen Einheiten stiften gerne Verwirrung.
 Dagegen gibt es einfach zu handhabende Umrechner, z.B.:

https://www.hormonspezialisten.de/se...enumrechner#tc

Doch kein Grund zur Hektik. 
Der empfohlene Schwellenwert für die Absenkung des Testosterons lag eine lange Zeit
 bei < 0,5 ng/ml, bevor neuere Studien den Vorteil < 0,2 ng/ml darlegten.

Wichtiger als schnelle Erfolge bei der Absenkung des Testosterons scheint mir
 die Berücksichtigung der persönlichen Gesamtsituation des Betroffenen. 
Die hast du für deinen Vater gut im Blick. Also spricht nichts gegen deinen Plan:




> Wir werden dies im Dezember besprechen.
>  Ich denke, dass ich meinem Vater erst mal zur Ruhe kommen lasse, bevor der Marathon, so empfinde ich dieses, weitergeht.
>  Die Ruhe wird ihm erst mal guttun.


Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Silvia,  für deinen persönlichen Zuspruch und für deinen klaren Blick auf die Dinge.
Dir und deinem Mann ein schönes Wochenende
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Abend in die Runde, morgen steht das nächste Arztgespräch an, die Aufregung ist groß.  Ich habe mir mal die alten Befunde angesehen.  Wie ihr wisst, wird das Testosteron nicht so regelmäßig mitbestimmt. Ich kann aber sehen, dass in 2022 seit der Einnahme von Profact und Xtandi zusammen das Testosteron immer über 1,    nmol /L liegt. Im Vorjahr immer zwischen  0,45 und 0,61 nmol/l. Also höherer Testosteronwert= höherer PSA. Versagt jetzt das Profact oder ist das Xtandi die falsche Wahl? Bei der Gabe von nur Profact war das Testosteron niedrig genug, aber der PSA stieg. So stelle ich mir dann eine Resistenz vor,  aber etwas gestiegenes Testosteron? Dann ist doch klar, dass der PSA mitzieht?  Sollte man dann nicht auch über den Wechsel des Profacts nachdenken oder kommt jetzt Abirateron, Zytiga? Das wäre schade, da Xtandi gut vertragen wird . Oder macht Xtandi nicht was es soll?
Ach wieder zu viele Grübeleien.
Über eure Ansichten würde ich mich freuen. Leider bekommt der Patient erst die Spritze und geht dann zum Arztgespräch. Aber dann wäre Profact schon injiziert. 
Guten Abend wünscht 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

An Ralf, hätte ich fast vergessen. Greifswald hat auf unsere Anfrage per Mail nie geantwortet.
Martina

----------


## Hualan

> Leider bekommt der Patient erst die Spritze und geht dann zum Arztgespräch. Aber dann wäre Profact schon injiziert.


Das war bei mir bei der 2. Dreimonatsspritze auch. Der PSA Test war sechs Wochen alt. Ich habe meinem Urologen dann gesagt, 
das ich 3Tage vor der Spritze PSA, Blutbild und Testo machen will, dann weiss man, wie der Stand ist, bevor mir die Spritze geladen wird.

LG Martin

----------


## Georg_

Zytiga senkt zusätzlich zu Profact den Testosteronwert weiter. Xtandi blockiert dagegen die Androgenrezeptoren der Tumorzellen, so dass sie kein Testosteron annehmen können. Dadurch steigt tendenziell etwas der Testosteronwert, da weniger Testosteron von den Tumorzellen aufgenommen wird. Wichtiger als der Testosteronwert ist dann der PSA Wert, der sollte unter Xtandi niedrig sein.

Auf Emails bekomme ich meist keine Antwort, weder von Kliniken noch Ärzten. Ich vereinbare daher lieber telefonisch einen Termin für einen Beratungstermin.

----------


## Martina1701

Leider stieg der PSa Wert ja von 0,33 auf 0,61. Ich dachte, dass das leicht gestiegene Testosteron Schuld hat. Den aktuellen Wert erhalten wir morgen. Mit einem Anstieg ist zu rechnen. Also dann doch der Wechsel zu Zytiga, da der Wirkansatz ein anderer ist und das Profact belassen? Kann man gegen Profact auch resistent werden, so dass etwas anderes hilft? Dachte ich .
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Zwischen Xtandi und Abirateron besteht leider eine Kreuzresistenz. Wenn man resistent gegen Xtandi geworden ist, wirkt Abirateron nur noch zwei bis drei Monate. Ich würde Xtandi fortsetzen, ein Wert von 0,61 ist ja nicht bedrohlich.

----------


## Martina1701

Schauen wir mal wie hoch der Wert morgen ist. Könnte man auch noch mal einzelne Metastasen bestrahlen oder bringt das eher nichts auf PSA und Wirken der Medikamente?

----------


## Georg_

Zwei Metastasen im Knochenszinitgramm wird voraussichtlich mehr Metastasen in einem PSMA PET/CT bedeuten. Die Ärzte werden als Bestrahlung wieder Knochenbestrahlung gegen Schmerzen anbieten. Als Alternative könntet ihr Lu177 ansprechen. Allerdings hat dein Vater noch keine Chemo, da ist es nicht ganz leicht eine Radioligandentherpie zu bekommen.

----------


## Martina1701

Das mit der Chemo ist so eine Sache. Die lehnt er ab. Zumindest jetzt. Reichen ein Herzinfarkt , Bluthochdruck und Diabetes und Bewegungseinschränkungen durch eine Spinalkanalstenose und Lymphödem als Grund, die Chemo zu überspringen?

----------


## Georg_

Wenn der Arzt bescheinigt, der Patient sei nicht "fit" für eine Chemo, ja. Wenn die Versicherung das akzeptiert, kann man die Lu177 bezahlt bekommen. Teilweise regeln das auch die nuklearmedizinischen Abteilungen für ihre Patienten.

----------


## Martina1701

Zuerst Danke für eure Geduld mit mir.Den Arzttermin haben wir überstanden. Das PSA ist ,wie eigentlich erwartet, gestiegen. Jetzt liegt der Wert bei 1,11 ng/ ml. Also nahezu verdoppelt in 3 Monaten. Der Urologe meinte, alles noch ok, noch kein Grund zur Panik. Naja!!
Das Testosteron liegt bei 1,04 nmol/ l. Ich habe gefragt, warum der Wert seit Xtandi höher ist, Georg kann das besser erklären. Der Doktor sagte aber, schöner wäre es schon, wenn er etwas tiefer wäre, aber da Xtandi gut vertragen wird, will er die Behandlung erst einmal so belassen. Gegen eine Spende wurden uns sogar die Blutwerte ausgedruckt. Ich schreibe mal die Abweichungen:
Ca zu wenig mit 2,08 nmol/l
Ery zu wenig  mit 3,7 Tpl/l
Hb zu niedrig mit 6,6 mmol/l
HCT zu niedrig mit 0,34 l/l
Die Werte wurden nicht kommentiert, haben wir erst zu Hause gesehen. 
Nicht lachen bitte, habe jetzt Säfte mit Eisen zur Blutbildung gekauft. Vieleicht könnt ihr uns raten, ob man dem durch Nahrungsergänzung entgegenwirken kann? 
Ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich beruhigt. 
Seid lieb gegrüßt von einer schlaflosen Martina

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Martina,
liegen zum Eisenstoffwechsel aktuelle Laborwerte (Ferritin, Serum-Eisen, Transferrin, Transferrinsättigung) vor?
Die Beurteilung dieser Werte gibt dem Arzt erste Hinweise auf zu wenig  Eisen, auf eine Störung der Eisenverteilung oder eine Störung der  Eisenverwertung.

  Neben möglichen Störungen im Eisenstoffwechsel können Blutwerte  die auf eine Anämie hinweisen sehr verschiedene Ursachen haben.  Einige kann der Hausarzt abklären.

Franz

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Martina,

die Werte deines Vaters geben unseres Erachtens Anlass zur Rücksprache mit dem Urologen.
 Da diese insgesamt nicht in konventionellen Einheiten angegeben sind, hier zunächst ein weitergehender 
Umrechner.

https://www.wisplinghoff.de/fuer-aer...heiten-rechner

Bezogen auf das Hämoglobin liegt der konventionelle Wert mit 10,626 g/dl recht niedrig. 
Solange nicht abgeklärt ist, ob der Abfall in Zusammenhang mit einem niedrigen Eisenwert steht, 
würden wir dieses nicht prophylaktisch zusetzen. Das kann im Zweifel mehr schaden als nutzen.

Erfahrungsgemäß können die Ursachen in der Grunderkrankung in Verbindung mit einer sich
 -häufig durch einwachsende Knochenmetastasen- ausbildenden Anämie liegen. 
Vor einer Behandlung mit einem Einsatz eines der wenigen zur Verfügung stehenden Medikamente
 bedarf es einer weitergehenden Diagnose. Wir haben uns dazu an einen Hämatologen gewandt 
und eine Beckenkammbiopsie veranlasst. Die Ergebnisse waren nicht so gut, sollen aber leider 
bezeichnend für die Entwicklung von Knochenmetastasen sein und Aufschluss über den möglichen
 Verlauf geben. Da sich bei Victor das Hämoglobin unter den laufenden Therapien bei Werten um die 11 g/dl
 stabilisiert hat und die Ergebnisse der Beckenkammbiopsie noch etwas Spielraum lassen, sehen wir
 angesichts erheblicher Nebenwirkungen und unseren vorrangigen Plänen zum weiteren Vorgehen nach der
 Lutetium-Therapie derzeit noch von einer Behandlung ab, zumal bei einem direkten Vorgehen derzeit nur
 eine Knochenmarkstransplantation mit Stammzellen für ein gesundes blutbildendes System sorgen könnte.

Zum Testosteron möchten wir zu späterer Stunde im eigenen Thread noch Stellung nehmen.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Franz,

da haben wir wohl parallel geschrieben ...

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Martina1701

Da danke ich euch schon mal. Da der Urologe sich zu den Werten nicht weiter äußerte, werde ich beim Hausarzt einen Termin vereinbaren.  
Martina

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Martina,




> Gegen eine Spende wurden uns sogar die Blutwerte ausgedruckt. Ich schreibe mal die Abweichungen:


- bitte stelle sämtliche Laborwerte ein
- dringend Termin beim Hausarzt
- besorgt euch alle bisherigen Laborwerte (Blutbild, Leber- und Nierenwerte)
- Kontrolle der Stuhlfarbe!

Winfried

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Silvia, Franz und Winfried. Ich konnte über Eisen in den Laborberichten leider nichts finden. Hier sind jetzt alle aktuell bestimmten Werte
AP: 1,96 mikro mol/sl
Ca: 2,08 mmol/ l
Ery: 3,7 tpl/l
GFR: 83 ml/ min
GOT: 0,35 mikro mol/ sl
GPT: 0,21 mikro mol/sl
Hb: 6,60 mmol/ l
HCT: 0,34 l/l
HS: 263 mikro mol/l
K: 3,96 mmol/l
KREA: 75,8 mikro mol/l
LDH: 2,19 mikro mol/l
LEUK: 3,8 Gpt/l
MCH: 1,77 mmol/l
MCHC: 19,4 mmol/l
MCV 9,1 fl
THRO: 198 GPT/ l

Winfried, hier die Werte von vor einem Jahr. Es wundert mich, dass da zum Teil ganz andere Werte bestimmt wurden. Da habe ich noch nie geschaut, PSA war immer wichtiger.  Vielleicht rächt sich das jetzt.

Amylase im Serum: 0,62u/l
AP: 1,48 mikro mol/l
Ery: 4,1 tpt/l
GfR nach CKD EPI: 84 ml/min
ASAT: 0,45 mikro mol/l
ALAT: 0,34 mikro mol/l
Hb: 7,5 mmol/ l
Hämatokrit: 0,36 l/l
Harnsäure: 235 mikro mol/l
KrEA: 75,8 mikromol/l
Leu: 5,7 gpt/l
MCH: 1,83 mmom/l
MCHC: 30 9 mmol/l

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit. Das ist fast das Wertvollste,  was man anderen schenken kann. 
Martina

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Martina,

habe die Auflistung kurz überflogen.
Ist der  MCV - Wert so niedrig oder ist es ein Tippfehler? 

MCV (Mittl. Ery-Vol.) liegt bei den Normwerten bei 80 - 101 fl.  Der Wert mit 9,1 fl wäre sehr niedrig.

Franz

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Franz,  da hat sich ein Komma eingeschlichen. 91 ist richtig.
Martina

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Martina,

die Laborwerte zeigen eine massive Blutarmut. Die übrigen Körpersysteme (Leber, Niere) zeigen keine Auffälligkeiten.

Ich habe auf die Stuhlfarbe hingewiesen, weil nicht selten ein Tumor im Magen-Darm für eine Anämie verantwortlich ist. Dabei wird der Stuhl schwarz.

Zur Darstellung der Normbereiche habe ich eine Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Laborwerte aus dem Thieme Verlag kopiert. Die Ärzte in der DDR benutzen bereits seit Jahrzehnten die neue Normierung. In den alten Bundesländern wird in der Regel immer noch die überholte Bezeichnung der Normalwerte benützt. Leider.

Die vorhandene Blutarmut bedeutet eine erhebliche Minderung des Sauerstoffgehaltes im Körper, damit Müdigkeit, Abgeschlagenheit u.ä.

Deshalb in erster Linie grundsätzliche Diagnostik und Therapie. 

K e i n e  Zufuhr von Eisen! 

Winfried

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Winfried, die Farbe des Stuhls ist normal.  Sehr Jahren bekommt mei  Vater monatlich Vitamin B 12, da ein Mangel herrschte. An eine Diagnostik kann ich mich da gar nicht erinnern. Aber daran, dass ich einen der Ärzte, Urologe oder Hausarbeit weiß ich leider nicht mehr,  vor langer Zeit auf den HB Wert angesprochen habe, der ja früher auch schon auffällig sein musste.  Antwort war damals:, was sollen wir denn tun, immer eine Transfusion geben? Ich war dann still, jetzt fällt mir der Vorfall wieder ein.
Martina

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Martina,

die Antwort eueres Hausarztes befremdet.

Eine Gabe von Bluttransfusionen wird -auch wegen aufgetretener Mangelsituationen hinsichtlich der zur Verfügung stehenden Konserven- 
regelmäßig erst bei Hämoglobinwerten um 7,0 bis 8,0 g/dL vorgenommen.

https://www.cochrane.de/news/sind-ni...usionen-sicher

Das mag Vor- wie Nachteile haben, zeigt aber den auch für deinen Vater derzeit grundsätzlich noch verbleibenden Spielraum.

Auch wenn unter der Hormontherapie die Werte zumeist fallen, werden allein dadurch wohl nur selten solch niedrige Werte verursacht, 
welche Transfusionen bedingen. Um es erst gar nicht zu kritischen Situationen kommen zu lassen, deren Gefahr auch mit weitergehenden
 Therapien steigen kann, sollte schon im Vorfeld die Entwicklung aufmerksam verfolgt und rechtzeitig diagnostisch abgeklärt werden. 
Behandlungen wie die Lutetium-Therapie setzen regelmäßig eine hinreichende Blutbildung voraus.

Winfrieds weitergehende Hinweise sollten euch Anlass geben, entsprechend aktiv zu werden. Bei dieser Gelegenheit mag auch überprüft
 werden, ob die seit Jahren laufende Substitution von Vitamin B12 weiterhin erforderlich ist und Sinn macht oder auf Dauer eher schadet.


Lieber Winfried,

also sind wir im Westen vergleichsweise rückständig und halten an althergebrachten Werten fest.
Warum verwundert mich das nicht?


Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Silvia,



> also sind wir im "Westen" vergleichsweise rückständig und halten an althergebrachten Werten fest.
> Warum verwundert mich das nicht?


Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Klinische Chemie (DGKC) hatte sich jahrelang vergeblich um die Umstellung der "alten" Werte auf das SI-System bemüht. Das Ergebnis: Die DGKC wurde mit der Laborärztegesellschaft zur DGKL  Deutsche Gesellschaft für Klinische Chemie und Laboratoriumsmedizin e. V. verschmolzen. Und da haben die Mediziner das Sagen. "Honi soit qui mal y pense!
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Martina1701

Einen schönen Abend euch, wir waren heute nun spontan in der Sprechstunde des  HA. Mein Vater soll nun täglich ein Eisenpräparat einnehmen, in 4 Wochen erfolgt eine neue Blutabnahme. Er sagte aber auch, dass die  Werte nicht so kritisch sind. Ok, aber so wie  ihr schon schriebt, ist in Bezug auf weitere  Therapien ein gutes Blutbild notwendig und darum bin ich froh, dass das nun abgeklärt werden soll.
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Martina,

wir wundern uns ein wenig. Wo hat der Hausarzt denn so schnell die notwendigen Laborwerte
 zum Eisenstoffwechsel her, um *vor* dem Einsatz von Eisen dessen etwaiges Fehlen
 beurteilen zu können? 
Da bedarf es verschiedenster Parameter, die abzuklären sind. 
Franz hat unter # 311 bereits nähere Hinweise gegeben. 

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## lutzi007

Bei den Blutwerten scheint es manchmal auch größere Spannen als die in den Tabellen angegebenen zu geben, wo dann individuell wohl keine Probleme drohen.
Bei mir ist z.B. Bilirubin oft zu hoch, auch schon vor 30 Jahren. Damals hieß es dann, das wäre typbedingt.
Seit Monaten habe ich viel zu wenig Lymphozyten im Blut. Da heisst es dann, das wäre auch typbedingt.
Manchmal finde ich das schon unheimlich. Aber man muss diese Werte wohl immer in einem größeren Zusammenhang sehen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich habe eine Frage zu den Blutwerten auf der vorherigen Seite. Ist der AP-Wert nicht viel zu niedrig oder ist das eine andere Maßeinheit? Meinem Vater wurde zuletzt ein ähnlich niedriger Wert mitgeteilt, ohne dass der Arzt darüber besorgt gewesen wäre. Gibt es für die AP unterschiedliche Maßeinheiten?

Danke.

Anja

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Anja,

ausgewiesen auf fortschrittlicher Grundlage soll sich der AP-Wert möglichst im Bereich
 zwischen 0,68 - 2,19 µmol/sl befinden. 
Der Vater Martinas liegt mit seinen Werten daher im Normalbereich.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo Silvia, hallo Victor,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und die Erklärung. Ich hatte bisher noch nie von dieser Maßeinheit gehört.

Einen schönen Abend noch.

Anja

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Silvia,  etwas verwundert war ich auch, hatte mit einer erneuten Blutabnahme gerechnet. Ich habe es so verstanden, dass er das Medikament Ferrosanol duodenal nehmen soll, dann eine Verlaufskontrolle erfolgt. Franz Artikel habe ich natürlich im Kopf, und auch eure Hinweise. Das werde ich dann beim nächsten Besuch dort anbringen, sollten sich die Werte nicht bessern. Habt vielen Dank 
Martina

----------


## Michi1

Victor und Silvia, Da ich auch noch nichts von diesem Wert gehört habe, bin ich im Internet zwar fündig geworden, aber es sagt mir immer noch nichts aus. Habe meine Blutbilder der letzten Jahre durchgeschaut, aber nichts gefunden.
https://www.unitslab.com/de/node/47

----------


## ursus47

Guten Morgen, ich habe diese Tabelle gefunden. Dies ist mir auch mehr bekannt als die Angaben die ich hier gelesen habe
AP-Normalwerte
Referenzbereiche beim Menschen (Messungen bei 37 °C):

Säuglinge 110 - 460 IU/lKleinkinder 110 - 280 IU/lSchulkinder 60 - 390 IU/l*Frauen 35 - 104 IU/l**Männer 40 - 129 IU/l*
Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen, die noch im Wachstum sind, gilt ein erhöhter AP-Wert als normal, ebenso bei Schwangeren.

----------


## Michi1

Ich finde auch das nicht. Auf meiner Liste sind 20 Blutwerte, aber der ist nicht dabei. Muss man das extra beantragen?

----------


## lutzi007

> Ich finde auch das nicht. Auf meiner Liste sind 20 Blutwerte, aber der ist nicht dabei. Muss man das extra beantragen?


Der AP-Wert wurde bei mir schon immer miterfasst. Michi, das wundert mich jetzt bei Dir, dass das nicht so ist.
Damit kann doch u.a. der Knochenstoffwechsel kontrolliert werden. Ist doch besonders wichtig bei uns Krebspatienten.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Ich würde ja gerne mein Datenblatt hier einfügen, aber wenn ich Grafik einfügen will, verlangt er eine URL. Keine Ahnung, wie ich die finde.

----------


## lutzi007

Michi,

habe gerade bei mir nachgesehen: Die "alkalische Phosphatase" (AP) gehört weder zum großen, noch zum kleinen Blutbild, sondern läuft unter der Rubrik "Klinische Chemie (Serum-/Heparinblut)". Der Wert muss wohl vom Auftraggeber explizit verlangt werden. Bei mir erfasst die Uniklinik Münster wahnsinnig viele Werte. Wahrscheinlich macht das Dein Uro nicht, jeder zusätzliche Wert kostet.

Ansonsten kann uns Arnold, unser Chemiker, sicher aufklären  :L&auml;cheln: 

Bei mir ist dieser Wert allerdings auch nur "normal", obwohl ich auch schon Knochenmetastasen habe.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Michi,




> Ich würde ja gerne mein Datenblatt hier einfügen, aber wenn ich Grafik einfügen will, verlangt er eine URL. Keine Ahnung, wie ich die finde.


- Datenblatt als .pdf speichern
- gespeicherte Adresse kopieren
- in die Zeile URL gehen und einfügen

Viel Erfolg!

Winfried

----------


## Michi1

Beim URO wird nur der PSA Wert festgestellt. Das große Blutbild macht mein Hausarzt jährlich.

----------


## lutzi007

> Beim URO wird nur der PSA Wert festgestellt. Das große Blutbild macht mein Hausarzt jährlich.


Wenn Dein Arzt oder Du selbst den Wert nicht wissen will, wird er wohl auch nicht erfasst. 
Mach Dir da keine Sorgen. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Wert für Dich eine große Bedeutung hat. Kannst ja mal einen Deiner Ärzte danach fragen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

> Die "alkalische Phosphatase" (AP) gehört weder zum großen, noch zum kleinen Blutbild, sondern läuft unter der Rubrik "Klinische Chemie".


So ist es. Hier noch ein Link zu einem Umrechner: http://unitslab.com/de/node/30 Gilt nur für Enzyme!
Enzyme sind Katalysatoren. Ihre Aktivität wird gemessen am Umsatz des jeweiligen Substrates, das für jedes Enzym spezifisch ist. Daher die "klassische" Angabe von z.B. µkat/L oder µmol/s*L. Gebräuchlich sind im "Westen" aber die Angaben U/L oder IU/L
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Advo024

Der AP-Wert (noch spezifischer ist der Ostase-Wert) kann insbesondere für Betroffene mit Knochenmetastasen
 ein wichtiger Marker sein. 
Gerät er -wie zeitweise bei Victor mit Werten über 3.000 U/l (wir sind da konservativ mit der Einheit)-
 außer Rand und Band, kann das Grund zur Sorge geben. Andi konnte uns damals wieder beruhigen. 
Der extreme Anstieg ist dann glücklicherweise auch wieder abgefallen.

Von der Uni Bonn wird der AP-Wert immer genommen und als einer der wenigen bei den zahlreichen
 Laborergebnissen auch kontrolliert und abgehakt.
 Andere Werte, die gar lebensbedrohlich werden könnten (Kalium mit weit über 6 mmol/l) blieben unkommentiert
und "nur" vom Labor gleich mit zwei "++" versehen. Insoweit konnte dann unser Hausarzt Entwarnung geben.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------

